# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Η αναπαραγωγή των καναρινιών μου για το 2016

## jk21

Ξεκινησαμε λοιπον και για φετος  . Εχω βαλει 3 ζευγαρακια τιμπραντο , ενω εχω και ακομα ενα ζευγαρι με τιμπραντο και θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο ,για να χαρουν και αυτα την αναπαραγωγη εστω ως θετοι γονεις αν χρειαστει 



Τα πουλακια οπως ξερετε τα εχω σε εξωτερικο χωρο και τα ενωσε κατευεθειαν μαζι  με την εισοδο του Μαρτιου . Δεν εχω καυγαδες προς το παρον .Σημερα ειχα την πρωτη φωλια απο το intermediate ζευγαρακι μου .Ομολογω αν και ειχα τσοχα απο μαλλι  *Κατασκευή τσόχας για την φωλιά*δεν περιμενα τοσο γρηγορα και την κατασκευη της κανονικης φωλιας και ειχα βαμβακι σαν κυριο υλικο για να μην πηγαινει χαμενο νημα οσο παιζανε ... η κυρια ομως εδρασε ταχυστα  ... θα λεγα και λιγο αρτσουμπαλα χαχαχα 













Καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια σε ολους !

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλη αρχη με πολλα μικρουλια γερα και δυνατους γονεις.


Φαινεται σαν να τα πεταξε μεσα βιαστικα σαν να μην προλαβαινει.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλη αρχή Μητσαρα σου εύχομαι οτι καλύτερο,πολλά,δυνατά και με υγεία πουλάκια

----------


## Paulos_k

Με το καλό τα μικρα Δημήτρη,εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά !!!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καλη αρχη και ευχομαι να βγαλετε πολλα πουλακια γερα

----------


## BilakosM

εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο με κάλους τραγουδιστές και καλές μανούλες και πάνω από όλα γερά και δυνατά

----------


## jk21

> Φαινεται σαν να τα πεταξε μεσα βιαστικα σαν να μην προλαβαινει.


Μπα δεν την ειδα να κανει κινησεις φουλ επιθεσης στο σουπιοκοκκαλο ,οπως συνηθιζουν οταν κατεβαινει αυγο .Απλα ειναι συνηθισμενη να κανει φωλια χωρις τσοχα απο κατω και την ανεβασε αρκετα  . Η κλιση ειναι της φωτογραφιας ,που την δειχνει μπροστα ασχημα ,αν και εκει ειναι οκ απλα ψηλη .Πισω ειναι που εχει αφησει φανερο κενο ,οταν ανεβηκε πανω απο την πλαστικη βαση

----------


## lagreco69

Μητσαρα μου!! Καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια. ευχομαι τα καλυτερα !!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Και εγω ειπα οτι ερχεται το αυγουλακι

----------


## jk21

ε θα ερθει αργα ή γρηγορα ... πιστευω μεχρι τελος της εβδομαδας μαλλον ναι

----------


## nikolaslo

Intreclassico και φετος???? :Party0038:  ::

----------


## wild15

Καλη αρχη με γερα πουλακια!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Με το καλό Δημήτρη! Καλή αναπαραγωγική περίοδο εύχομαι με πολλές χαρές φέτος!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλά να πας φιλαράκι , πανέμορφα τα μικρά σου .

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Καλή αρχή και πολλά πουλάκια σου εύχομαι.

----------


## jimk1

Καλή αρχή

----------


## xrisam

Mε το καλό πολλά όμορφα και υγιή πουλάκια! ::

----------


## jk21

ποιο σχηματισμενη σημερα 





αλλα κουβαλησε μεσα και κομματακια αποξηραμενου φυλλου ζωχου που ειχαν φαει και επεσε κατω απο τη σχαρα και ξεραθηκε ... γουστα ... σιγα μην της τον αφησω

----------


## gpapjohn

Καλή συνέχεια Δημήτρη!

----------


## kaper

Καλη αναπαραγωγή..

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Καλή συνέχεια! Περιμένουμε να δούμε εξελίξεις... ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο τα πουλάκια με το καλό όλα τα ζευγάρια να πάνε καλά φέτος !  ::  :: 
Υπομονή και επιτυχία για ακόμα μια χρονιά κ.Δημήτρη !  :Anim 25:

----------


## xarhs

Καλές αναπαραγωγές δημήτρη με πολλά πολλά πουλιά!!!
Καλοστεκούμενοι και όμορφοι γονείς βλέπω...  καλους πολλαπλασιασμους!!

----------


## jk21

Να σται καλα ολοι για τις ευχες !!!

η κυρια τσατιστηκε που την κατηγορησα οτι ειναι αρτσουμπαλη στο χτισιμο της φωλιας και μου εφτιαξε μια σχεδον καρδερινισια στη στρογγυλαδα ! Επισης αν και εγω ειπα φετος να συμβιβαστω και να βαλω τσοχα  ,εκεινη εκανε ξεκαθαρα κατι ξεχωρο δικο της πανω σε αυτη

----------


## xarhs

παντα τις ζηλευα αυτές τις "πλούσιες" φωλιές. σιγα σιγά θα στρώσει. τωρα ειναι φρέσκια.
στην αρχή πολλές φορές τα βάζουν ατσούμπαλα και στην συνέχεια φαίνεται το τελικό έργο.
δημητρη θυμαμαι παλια δεν πολυπηγαινες το βαμβακι. τωρα έριξες λίγο νερό στο κρασί σου?? χαχα...

----------


## jk21

Το βαμβακι εχει το μειονεκτημα* οταν ειναι αποκλειστικο υλικο*  ,να  δημιουργει συχνα πυκνη στρωση στη φωλια και δεν καθαριζεται ευκολα απο κουτσουλιες  . Ειναι δεδομενο επισης οτι τα περισσοτερα πουλια και ειδικα τα ιθαγενη ,θελουν με βαμβακι ή υλικο αντιστοιχης απαλοτητας να τελειωνουν τη φωλια στο μερος που θα εναποθεσουν τα αυγα .Δεν θυμαμαι ποτε να εχω αποκλεισει το βαμβακι απο τα υλικα φωλιας των πουλιων και το αναφερω χαρακτηριστικα στο αρθρο για την αναπαραγωγη της καρδερινας ,ενω παντα λεω να υπαρχει μετα την 12 με 14η μερα των νεοσσων ,γιατι αλλιως εμφανιζεται συχνα το φαινομενο να τα μαδανε οι γονεις ,ενω υπαρχει αλλο υλικο διαθεσιμο .

Ενας λογος που δειχνω μεγαλυτερη προτιμηση σε σχεση με παλιοτερα ,ειναι και εμπειρια με ψειρα που ειχα πριν καποια χρονια .Το λευκο του βαμβακιου την κανει πιο ορατη και αντιληπτη αν υπαρχει 

 Οπως θα ειδες εχω διαθεσιμο και νημα λινατσας .Εχω και λευκο βαμβακερο κοντου μηκους νημα (οχι το γνωστο που πιανεται στα νυχια ) αλλα δεν το προτιμανε τα καναρινια .Επισης και μαλλι φυσικο ξυσμενο ,απο το υλικο που φτιαχνω και τις βασεις της φωλιας ,αλλα η συγκεκριμενη δεν εδωσε σημασια ,αντιθετα η κιτρινομπεζ που εχω με τον πιτσιρικα τον γκρι σημερα επαιζε συνεχως με αυτο .Το μαλλινο για περιφερειακο χτισιμο ,θεωρω οτι ειναι το καλυτερο υλικο , με την καλυτερη αναπνοη και ιδανικο στη θερμομονωση .Αλλα δε διαλεγω εγω αλλα εκεινα ...


Χαρη ακομα και απολυτος να ημουν εναντιον του βαμβακιου (ειλικρινα δεν θυμαμαι κατι τετοιο ) στη ζωη μου εχω μαθει να αλλαζω και να δεχομαι οτι μαθαινω απο την εκτροφη

----------


## xarhs

όχι δεν ήσουν απόλυτος. για πλάκα στο είπα.
αν θυμασαι εγώ έβαζα για φωλιά μόνο βαμβάκι, και θυμάμαι που είχαν γίνει πολλές συζητήσεις.
Δες φωλιές... εγω τους εβαζα και ξυλαρακια μεσα για να δένει καλύτερα σαν ύφασμα...

----------


## Manostyro

:Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :eek:  :eek: 


να και η δική μου,μήπως είναι πολλή ψηλή;

----------


## Manostyro



----------


## jk21

Σημερα ηρθε το πρωτο αυγουλακι ! 






ενω ξεκινησε και η φωλια στο ζευγαρι του γκρι και της κιτρινοκανελλι 




ελπιζω ο καιρος να ηρεμησει συντομα ,γιατι οπως ξερετε οι παλιοτεροι ,τα πουλακια τα εχω σε υπαιθριο χωρο στην ταρατσα ,απλα προστατευομενο απο τον ανεμο

----------


## lagreco69

Μητσαρα μου με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα !!!! 
Νομιζω θα βγει και ενα αρσενικο blue απο τα μικρα.  :Happy:

----------


## nikolaslo

Με το καλο καλη αρχη  :Party0016:  :Party0016:

----------


## jk21

πολλα γκρι να βγουν .... μακαρι !!!


να και καναρινοσπορος σε χλωρη μορφη για τα καναρινακια μου

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο, καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια με πολλους και γερους νεοσσους

----------


## Cristina

Καλή αναπαραγωγή με υγιέστατα πουλιά!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Με το καλό πολλούς και γερούς νεοσσούς !  :: 

Καλή αναπαραγωγική χρονιά !  :Anim 25:

----------


## jk21

ηρθε το δευτερο σημερα 



ενω η αλλη φωλια αργα αργα προχωρα 



παραλληλα τα πουλια ενισχυονται με οτι θα τρωγανε στη φυση αυτη την εποχη 


Ημιωριμος Ζωχος για τα καναρινια μου λοιπον ! Γιατι πανω απο ολα ειμαι καναρινας !!!!

----------


## oasis

Νομιζω οτι φετος θα ανταμειφθεις για την περσινη χρονια που δεν ηταν οπως την περιμενες!!!! με το καλο και στο κλαρι ολα

----------


## jk21

Μακαρι αλλα για μενα ανταμοιβη ειναι να τα βλεπω αυτα χαρουμενα .Τα πιστευω μου για καποια πραγματα  , δεν αλλαζουν με το ποσο γονιμα ειναι καποια πουλια ,οταν καθε χρονο κυκλοφορουν κυκλοιοι (circovirus ) σε ολα τα εκτροφεια  ,οταν ο καιρος κανει τα τρελα του  ,οταν  οι εκτροφεις κρυβονται πισω απο την πορτα του εκτροφειου τους και βγαζουν μονο τις πενταδες απο τα γονιμα που συγκεντρωνουν σε μερικες μανες ...  Δεν εχει αξια να βαλεις το χερι επι τον τυπο των υλων , για να πιστεψεις κατι για την ορθοτητα και την αγνοτητα του  ...

----------


## jk21

ηρθε και το τριτο αυγουλακι και δειχνει οτι μαλλον θα ειναι το τελευταιο !



σημερα ειχαμε και το πρωτο αυγο στην κιτρινοκανελλι  ,που δεν βλεπω τελικα να σουλουπωνει φωλια χαχαχα

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλα να ειναι τα πουλακια κι ας ειναι ασουλουπωτη η φωλια..

----------


## lagoudakis

με το καλο να βγουν τα πουλακια σου

----------


## geo_ilion

καλη αρχη με πολλα μικρα και γερα πουλια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Με το καλό Δημήτρη! Υγιή πουλάκια εύχομαι!

----------


## jk21

τελικα ηρθε και 4ο αυγο .... ειτε μπερδευω το χρωμα ειτε ανατρεπεται η θεωρια περι τελευταιου πιο γαλαζιου αυγου





και η κιτρινοκανελλι μας εκανε 2ο

----------


## lagreco69

Καλη συνεχεια !!! Μητσαρα μου. 
Βλεπω ενα αρσενικο blue μεσα απο τα αυγα.  :Happy:

----------


## nikolaslo

> Καλη συνεχεια !!! Μητσαρα μου. 
> Βλεπω ενα αρσενικο blue μεσα απο τα αυγα.


Θα αναναλαβω εγω τη μεταφορα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα φτασει στον παραλήπτη

----------


## lagreco69

> Θα αναναλαβω εγω τη μεταφορα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα φτασει στον παραλήπτη


χαχαχαχα!!!! χαλαλι σου Νικολα. και μαζι σου ζαχαρη θα περναει.  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

βρε θα γκριζαρει ο τοπος ολοκληρος ! κανετε υπομονη και θα βολευτουνε και τα δυο τα φιλαρακια μου !

----------


## stefos

Με το καλό να βγούνε οι μπόμπιρες!!

----------


## jk21

η μια εμεινε τελικα στα 4 αυγα και τα κλωσσα σταθερα 







και η δευτερη σημερα εφτασε τα 4 και κεινη πια κλωσσα σταθερα

----------


## jk21

ηρθε και το 5ο στην κιτρινοκανελλι 




κιτρινομπεζ ... κιτρινογκρι ... ουτε εγω ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι ... το τελευταιο νομιζω δεν παιζει γενετικα ... εκτος αν στα παρδαλα γινεται ..... Παντα εμενα αδιαβαστος στα της γενετικης   :Anim 26:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολύ μπαμπάκι χα χα.

----------


## jk21

Σημερα βρεθηκα προ εκπληξεως .... ειτε γιατι ειχα ξεχαστει τελειως και δεν ειχα κανει ουτε ωοσκοπηση ουτε περιμενα συντομα μικρα  ,αφου δεν ειχα κατσει τελευταια να υπολογισω μερες  ...

ειχα την αφιξη 3 μικρων στην γκρι 



υπαρχει ακομα 1 αυγο και νομιζω αυριο ειναι η 13η μερα για το 4ο  . Δεν εκανα ωοσκοπηση να μην τα ενοχλησω 


η κιτρινομπεζ εχει 4 στα 5 ενσπορα γεματα .Το 5ο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ηταν ασπορο ή σταματημενη εκκολαψη ,γιατι  ειχε αρκετο φως ακομα εκεινη την ωρα (επεφτε ηλιος )  και δεν τα πηγα αλλου για ωοσκοπηση

----------


## nikolaslo

:Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: 
Καλως τα δεχτηκες με το καλο και τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## BilakosM

μπράβο !!!  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι !! Μητσαρα . με το καλο !! να σου κλαρωσουν . 

Αυτο επανω blue αρσενικο ειναι , το βλεπω.  ::

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη καλως τα δεχτηκες τα μικρα και τα αυγα καλοκλαρωτα να ειναι  ,   εχω παρατηρησει οτι εχεις απο τα ποιο ομορφα πουλια (τιμπραντο)  στο φορουμ σπανιας ομορφιας απο επιλεκτικες διασταυρωσεις

----------


## jk21

να στε καλα παιδια !


τωρα προσεχω και προβληματιζομαι (ειναι αργα να παω να το δω πια )



αυτη η γραμμη σαν αιμα κατα μηκος του κεφαλιου τι να ναι;  ... το βλεπω και λιγο χλωμο σε σχεση με τα αλλα εκτος αν βγει γκρι και εχει πιο ανοιχτο δερμα ... παντως ηταν μικροτερο και φαινοταν να εχει λιγη ωρα που εχει βγει

----------


## CaptainChoco

Με το καλό τα ζουζούνια στο κλαρί!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

> να στε καλα παιδια !
> 
> 
> τωρα προσεχω και προβληματιζομαι (ειναι αργα να παω να το δω πια )
> 
> 
> 
> αυτη η γραμμη σαν αιμα κατα μηκος του κεφαλιου τι να ναι;  ... το βλεπω και λιγο χλωμο σε σχεση με τα αλλα εκτος αν βγει γκρι και εχει πιο ανοιχτο δερμα ... παντως ηταν μικροτερο και φαινοταν να εχει λιγη ωρα που εχει βγει


Ελπιζω να μην ειναι τιποτα αλλα αν ηταν δεν θα το ειχε βγαλει εξω η καναρα?
Υπομονη το πρωι θα μαθεις.

----------


## wild15

Καλως τα δεχτηκες τα μικρουλια σου καλη συνεχεια!!!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Να σου ζήσουνε.
πω-πω μωρουλια όμορφα.......αλλα και οι γονείς, τι να πει κανείς.
Σόι πάει το βασίλειο. :Happy0065:

----------


## nikolaslo

> να στε καλα παιδια !
> 
> 
> τωρα προσεχω και προβληματιζομαι (ειναι αργα να παω να το δω πια )
> 
> 
> 
> αυτη η γραμμη σαν αιμα κατα μηκος του κεφαλιου τι να ναι;  ... το βλεπω και λιγο χλωμο σε σχεση με τα αλλα εκτος αν βγει γκρι και εχει πιο ανοιχτο δερμα ... παντως ηταν μικροτερο και φαινοταν να εχει λιγη ωρα που εχει βγει


Εχουμε νεοτερα?

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ηταν νωριτερα κατα τις 2 που ημουν πανω !!!

----------


## jk21

τα 3 μικρουλια μας μεγαλωνουν ! το 4ο αυγο δεν ανοιξε αλλα λιγο που κοιταξα το μεσημερι ( ημουν εκτος αθηνων ) ηταν γεματο ... φοβηθηκα να το ανοιξω αν και πρεπει να ειναι νομιζω τουλαχιστον 15 μερες που το κλωσσαει 




ηρθανε και τα 4 μικρα απο τα  5 αυγα στο αλλο ζευγαρι 



το αλλο οταν το ειχα δει την αλλη φορα μαλλον ηταν ασπορο ,αλλα θα κοιταξω και αυριο για σιγουρα

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλωκλαρωτα και υγιει να ειναι τα μικρουλια σου.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Γερά μωράκια να ναι, να μεγαλώσουν με το καλό.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σημερα το απογευμα δεν ειχαμε καλη εξελιξη ....

το μεσημερι που γυρισα πηρα τα αυγα απο τις φωλιες και το ενα (το 5ο) στην κιτρινη , οπως το περιμενα ηταν ασπορο ,ενω στην γκρι ( το 4ο ) ηταν με νεοσσο με σταματημενη εκκολαψη 




η κακη εξελιξη ηταν οτι ανεβαινοντας το απογευμα να κανω τον τακτικο ελεγχο  ,δεν ειδα κινητικο το ενα πουλακι της κιτρινης και το βγαζω και βλεπω οτι ηταν νεκρο 



με ξεκαθαρα λευκο δερμα  που εδειχνε οτι ειχε χασει αιμα .... φοβηθηκα ψειρες ,αν και τα αλλα ηταν κινητικοτατα  .Ομως παρατηρησα αιμα στη φωλια  ,εκεινο να δειχνει να εχει αιματωμα εσωτερικα στον ενα πνευμονα και ιχνη απο αιμα στο στομα (οταν το ανοιξα ) 



το πουλι φουλ ταισμενο  και το στομαχι με κανονικα αλεσμενη τροφη και οχι καποιο ξενο σωμα (το ανοιξα ... ) . 

δειτε και το αιμα 





στο βαμβακι αλλα αν προσεξετε και προς την κατω ακρη της φωλιας στην τριχα (μαλλον εκει ειχε το στομα )

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι εγινε ....  γενετικη εκκαθαριση με τραυματισμο απο γονιο ;  γιατι σε αυτο οταν ηταν μια χαρα μεγαλωμενο σε σχεση με τα αλλα και τα αλλα ειναι οκ; ειχε κατι που δεν βλεπουμε; 

ψειρα δεν βρηκα κανενα ιχνος και αν ειχε κανει δουλεια ,θα ηταν τωρα το μεσημερι ,λιγο δυσκολο για κοκκινη .Πριν ηταν οκ 

Δινω ενα 1% πιθανοτητα να το πιεσα οταν εβγαλα με το χερι το αυγο νωριτερα ,αλλα δεν καταλαβα κατι τετοιο οταν το ειχα κανει ....  Ευχομαι να μην ειναι μικροβιο ή ιος  που να δημιουργει αιμοραγιες και εχουμε και συνεχεια ...


Στην γκρι τα 3 μεγαλωνουν μια χαρα !

----------


## nikolaslo

Κριμα ευχομαι να ηταν μεμονωμενο γεγονοςκαι τα υπολοιπα να πανε μια χαρα

----------


## BilakosM

κρίμα πραγματικά στεναχωρήθηκα εύχομαι όλα να σταματήσουν δω και να μην πάθουν τίποτα άλλο τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## panos70

Κριμα ρε γμτ να φευγουν ετσι οι νεοσσοι , ας ελπισουμε να ειναι μεμονωμενο περιστατικο κι οτι δεν θα ξανασυμβει στην εκτροφη παντως τα αλλα τα ειδα μια χαρα

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι !! Μητσαρα μου. προχωραμε.

----------


## ndlns

Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά με τα υπόλοιπα μωράκια... Είναι γλύκες!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Manostyro

Πιστεύω ήταν μεμονωμένο περιστατικό και όλα θα κυλήσουν ομαλά. Να τα χαίρεσαι!      :Anim 25:   :Happy0159:   :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

ετσι δειχνει !


τα μικρα αδερφακια του μεγαλωνουν 



το ιδιο και στην αλλη φωλιτσα που φτασανε σημερα να ναι 6 ημερων 



και οι γονεις ταιζουν ασταματητα ειτε αυγοτροφουλα ,ειτε σπορους απο ταιστρα ειτε φρεσκους σε κλαρια απο τη φυση (ζωχο ,ταραξακο )

----------


## lagreco69

Να και το αρσενικο το blue.  :: 

Καλη συνεχεια !!! Μητσαρα.

----------


## jk21

στο βιντεο ειναι η γκρι θηλυκια 


στη φωτο ο αρσενικος της κιτρινοκανελλι

----------


## kostaskirki

Μια χαρα τα πουλακια σου Δημητρη! Μαλλον τυχαιο ατυχες γεγονος η απωλεια! Τα βλεπω μια χαρα θρεμμενα τα μικρα!
Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## gtsaka

Δημητρη ευχομαι να μην εχεις αλλες ατυχιες και να μεγαλωσουν ολα κανονικα !

----------


## jk21

Ολα συνεχιζουν μια χαρα .Ξεκινησε και η φωλια στο τριτο ζευγαρι του κιτρινοπρασινου αρσενικου με την κοπελια του Γιωργου που ηρθε προσφατα στην εκτροφη ,μετα το σκασιαρχειο της αλλης καναρας ..

----------


## stefos

Να τα χαιρεσαι Δημητρη !! καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## ndlns

Βάλε φωτογραφίες να τα βλέπουμε πως μεγαλώνουν. Είναι τέλεια. Εγώ έχω απογοητευτεί. Δεν πρόκειται να δω μωρά... 

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ναι Νικο αυριο θα βαλω ... σημερα ειχα καθαριοτητα γενικη στην ταρατσα ,για ο χειμωνας δεν βοηθουσε τοσο καιρο . Ολα πανε καλα παντως .Η φωλια στο τριτο ζευγαρι προχωρησε και αλλο .Απλα θελει γεμισμα ο πατος 

Ολα θα πανε καλα σιγα σιγα σε ολους και σε σενα .Ευχομαι συντομα να μας δειξεις χαρουμενες στιγμες και ευχομαι και για τα αλλα παιδια 

Θα ηθελα και για τα παιδια που ηδη εχουν πουλακια , αλλα επιλεγουν να συμμετεχουν σιωπηροι ....

----------


## jk21

η φωλιτσα που ετοιμαζει το τριτο ζευγαρι 





τα αδερφακια απο το ατυχο μικρουλι  , μεγαλωνουν  κανονικα 



οπως και τα αλλα 3 με την γκρι μανουλα 





τα ενστικτα εχουν χαθει λεει στα καναρινια  .... το αλλο με τον Τοτο; 

πιτσιρικα χρονιαρα θηλυκια που ταιζει νεοσσους ,τρωει σκουληκι λιγα δευτερολεπτα μετα την εναποθεση του στην ταιστρα (για πρωτη φορα στη ζωη της ... ουτε σαν νεοσσος δεν δοκιμασε ) , χωρις καν να σκεφτει τι ειναι

----------


## eyes lf

> Θα ηθελα και για τα παιδια που ηδη εχουν πουλακια , *αλλα επιλεγουν να συμμετεχουν σιωπηροι* ....


Να τα χαιρεσαι Δημητρη μου καλη συνεχεια ! επιλεξα να μηνω σιωπηρη διοτι εχω προβληματιστει με την φετηνη μου αναπαραγωγη ...

----------


## jk21

η παρεα δεν ειναι μονο για τα ευχαριστα  , αλλα και τα προβληματα !

----------


## ndlns

Άσχετο, αλλά τι σκουλήκια είναι αυτά; Που τα βρήκες; Είναι για το τάισμα των μικρών; Φουλ πρωτεΐνες!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Τα εχω παρει για τα ιθαγενη αλλα δεν βρισκω λογο να μην  τα δωσω και στα καναρινια  .Τα δικα μου μια χαρα μεγαλωνουν και με την αυγοτροφη αλλα αυτη ειναι η φυσικη διατροφη του αγριου καναρινιου για το μεγαλωμα των μικρων .Αυτη , η μελιγκρα και αλλα εντομα  .Ουτε τα bakery products ,ουτε η σογια των πελλετ στρογγυλων ή οποιου αλλου σχηματος  .Αφου δεν τα αλλαζουνε στις καναρινοαυγοτροφες οι εταιριες ,αφου οι εκτροφεις βαριουνται την κατσαρολα και το φουρνο  , ειπα να βρουνε τα ... σκουληκια μπροστα τους 


εδω η συγκριση πρωτεινων  http://www.topinsect.net/swfiles/fil...0Engels_49.pdf και ψαξτε την καλυτερη με τα λιγοτερα λιπαρα (επι ξηρου ομως )

εδω των λιπαρων οξεων  http://www.topinsect.net/swfiles/fil...0Engels_67.pdf  ψαξτε τα ω3

εδω των μεταλλικων στοιχειων  http://www.topinsect.net/swfiles/fil...0Engels_55.pdf  ψαξτε την καλη σχεση ασβεστιου φωσφορου 


στο φορουμ εχουμε πει για ολα αυτα ... δειτε και βρειτε πιο ειναι το καλυτερο 

ειναι της εταιριας   http://topinsect.net

Μονο κατεψυγμενα εμπιστευομαι ως ακινδυνα  οσο αφορα τον κινδυνο να ειναι φορεις ενδοπαρασιτων

----------


## jk21

τα μικρουλια μεγαλωνουν !





βλεπω λευκογκριζα χρωματακια ,οπως και λευκα δερματακια ....

βλεπω και ενα κιτρινο αλλα προσεξτε το βαθος του κιτρινου !!! 

και να η νεα φωλιτσα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αχ τι όμορφα που είναι! Με το καλό και στο κλαρί!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Δημήτρη! Με το καλό και στο κλαρί τα μικρούλια!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ndlns

Είναι πράγματι πανέμορφα! 

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## wild15

Καλοκλαρωτα Δημητρη να σου ζησουν!!!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Να ειναι γερα τα μικρουλια σου μεχρι τα βαθια τους γεραματα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Mα τι κουκλιά είναι αυτά!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει μονο καναρινια το βιντεο αλλα ειπα να το βαλω εδω

----------


## jimk1

Δημήτρη πως λέμε δύο σ ένα

----------


## ndlns

Μία χαρά, απ' όλες τις ηλικίες!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Πως λεμε γονιμα καρδερινοκαναρα ... απλα τα καρδερινο σε δικα τους κλουβια και τα καναρα στα δικα τους ....  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

να είναι όλα τους καλά και ευτυχισμένα !  ::

----------


## Soulaki

Καλε , τι ομορφιές ειναι αυτές ?  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όμορφα μωράκια!!

----------


## Μπία

Πόσο όμορφα!!!!μου έλειψε αυτή η χαρά !!!!με το καλό να μεγαλώσουν.

----------


## kostas karderines

Να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη!Αυτό με την μουστάρδα στο κεφάλι είναι το πιο όμορφο!  :Evilgrin0007:

----------


## jk21

Παραειναι βαθυ το κιτρινο του ....  μου κανει εντυπωση για τοσο μικρο !

----------


## Cristina

Οι χνουδωτές μπαλιτες αποκτάνε σιγά σιγά φτερά.... Να τα χαίρεστε τα πουλάκια! Καλοκλαρωτα!

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω τι ομορφα μωρουλια!! Να τα χαιρεστε!!

----------


## jk21

Αφιερωμενες στον Δημητρη τον lagreco69 και τον Νικο nicolaslo

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ψυχούλες όμορφες!!! Με το καλό να κλαρώσουν!

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ *ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙΑ*

----------


## BilakosM

από τα ποιο όμορφα μικρά που έχω δει με το καλό !!!!

----------


## teo24

Ελα ρε τι ομορφιες ειναι αυτες...φτου φτου 
ααααχχχχ το πανω το ασπρο μου θυμισε ενα δικο μου απ τα πιο αγαπημενα μου..

----------


## wild15

Πανεμορφα!!!Με το καλο και στο κλαρι!!!!!

----------


## George.72

Δημήτρη, να χαίρεσαι τις ομορφιές σου!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γλυκουλια ολα τους !!!  ::  
μπράβο στους γονείς , καλή συνέχεια ...  :Anim 25:

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα τα καναρινάκια σου Δημήτρη!!!

Να χαιρεσαι!!!!!!! ::

----------


## kostaskirki

Πολυ πολυ ομορφα! Με το καλο και στο κλαρι!

----------


## jk21

το θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο μου μου κανε ενα αυγο σε κενη σχεδον φωλια (κατι νηματα ειχε μονο και εβαλα για καλο και κακο τσοχα και αφησα το αυγο μεσα ,οχι φυσικα για να βγει νεοσσος ,αλλα αν θελει ,να κατσει να κλωσσησει ) 



να και ο ενας απο τους μπαμπαδες

----------


## Nikos Her

*παρα πολυ ομορφα ειδικα το γκρι/λευκο καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας !!! (μολις  βρω χρονο θα ανεβασω κι εγω λιγα στιγμιοτυπα απο τα δικα μου του 2016)*

----------


## stefos

το λευκο φωτομοντελο κανονικο!! να τα χαιρεσαι δημητρη!!!

----------


## ndlns

Αυτό θα πει γεννάνε και τα κοκόρια! Μπράβο! Πολύ όμορφα πουλιά!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## oasis

Σου αξιζουν παρα πολλα συγχαρητηρια φιλε μου! Η εκτροφη σου ανατρεπει πολλα πραγματα που ειχαμε μαθει απο τους παλιοτερους,ειδικοτερα στο θεμα της διατροφης! Και πραγματικα χαιρομαι παρα πολυ γιατι γνωριζω καλα ποσο σημαντικη ειναι αυτη η δικαιωση για σενα, για το φορουμ ,για το χομπυ!!! Ανατρεπονται θεωριες και κατεστημμενα χρονων

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη ξερεις οτι εχω κωλλημα με πραγματα που δεν τεκμηριωνονται ... δεν θεωρω οτι απο μονη της η δικια μου εκτροφη μπορει να ανατρεψει κατι .Οτι ανατρεπεται ισως , ειναι παρανοησεις καποιων πραγματων  που δεν ειχαν επιστημονικη στηριξη , ενω υπαρχει για το αντιθετο ,το οποιο συχνα εχω εκφρασει και αυτη η επιστημονικη στηριξη τις ανατρεπει και οχι η εκτροφη μου .Απλα αλλο η ανατροπη στη θεωρια και αλλο στο να γινουν καποια πραγματα επιτελους πραξη απο την μαζα των εκτροφεων και οχι εξαιρεσεις τους ( που υπαρχουν και επιβεβαιωνουν οτι υποστηριζω σε καποια πραγματα ,αλλοτε δημοσια εκδηλωμενες και συνηθως σε προσωπικο επιπεδο )


για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις τι λεω .... εδω και καιρο εχω με στοιχεια επιστημονικων ερευνων και οχι jkιστικα  , παραθεσει οτι τα κοκκινα καναρινια δεν εχουν αρνητικη αλλα θετικη επιδραση απο τη λουτεινη .Ελαχιστοι εχουν ασχοληθει με κατι που στο χωρο των εκτροφεων ,δεν εχει ειπωθει πουθενα δημοσια σε ξενα φορουμ .Δεν το εχω πετυχει πουθενα σε αναζητησεις .Αντι να το εκμεταλλευτουμε ,ειτε αδιαφορουμε ειτε ακομα και σημερα ακουνε οι κοκκιναδες λουτεινη και τρεχουν μακρια .... Τους παραθετω την αναλυτικη συσταση του carophyll red 

The composition of CAROPHYLL® Red 10 % contains (w/w) 10 % canthaxanthin, 2.2 % ethoxyquin, 62.8 % lignosulphonate, 10 % dextrin (yellow) and 15 % corn starch

που αποδικνυει υπαρξη και κιτρινης χρωστικης στο εσωτερικο της (dextrin ) σε ποσοστο επισης 10 % οσο και η κανθαξανθινη , οπως και αμυλο καλαμποκιου στο τελος με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται για επιπλεον λουτεινη   , συσταση που υπαρχει μονο σε στοιχεια της ιστοσελιδας της ευρωπαικης ενωσης (ουτε καν η εταιρια της  η  dsm δεν δινει δημοσια στοιχεια ) και εδω στο δικο μας φορουμ 

https://www.google.gr/search?q=The+c...wCw&gws_rd=ssl


*Tα μυστικά του βαψίματος των καναρινιών κόκκινου παράγοντα*με 390 μονο εμφανισεις  ...... απο ενδιαφερον στην ουσια μηδεν  ...


θα ερθει καποια μερα και θα βαζουν ολοι λουτεινη γιατι εκεινος ο βελγος πετυχημενος  εκτροφεας , μαζι με baytril που εχει μονιμα στους νεοσσους  ,δινει και φουλ λουτεινη  ....

----------


## jk21

το θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο εκανε δευτερο αυγο στον πατο ,αλλα ξεκινισε να χτιζει κανονικη φωλια πανω στην τσοχα 


το τριτο ζευγαρι καναρινιων μου εκανε το πρωτο αυγουλακι




τα πουλακια του ενος ζευγαριου ισως βγουν εκτος φωλιας μεσα στο Σαββατοκυριακο



ενω και τα αλλα μεγαλωνουν μια χαρα

----------


## lagreco69

Φτου φτου .. φτου!!!!!!!! 

Καλη συνεχεια !!! Μητσαρα.

----------


## jk21

Γυρισα απο Κυπρο και τα βρηκα να εχουν ξεπορτισει πια








τα αλλα οπου να ναι θα βγουνε και κεινα 




ενω η καναρα στο τριτο ζευγαρι που ενωθηκε αργοτερα  ,  εμεινε στα 3 αυγα και κλωσσα 



δεν βλεπω ομως να εχει καποιο διαφορετικο χρωμα ....


το θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο εκανε μια ωραια φωλιτσα και εχει ηδη ενα αυγο σημερα (το παλιο το εθαψε κατω απ το νημα ) 

κατα λαθος την εσβησα απο την μηχανη για να σας την δειξω σημερα  ....

----------


## kostas karderines

Δημήτρη ολα ειναι απίστευτα αλλα το λευκό δεν παίζεται!!!!

----------


## Manostyro

Να τα χαίρεστε!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφα είναι όλα τους!! Να τα χαίρεσαι και κυρίως οι γονείς τους! Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα μικρά/αυγουλάκια!

----------


## lagreco69

Εχουν ολα τους υπεροχα χρωματακια !!! βλεπω και τον blue , βλεπω και τα λευκα και τρελαινομαι !!!!!

Καλη συνεχεια !!! Μητσαρα.

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο Δημήτρη, καταπληκτικά πουλάκια! Με το καλό και τα επόμενα!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## George.72

Δημήτρη, υπέροχα πουλάκια!!! να τα χαίρεσαι...

----------


## jk21

Η γκρι καναρα προχωρα σε νεα φωλια 

επιμενει να διαλεγει κυριως βαμβακι .... δεν τις εβαζα και δεν προχωρουσε τη φωλια  ,ενω την ειχε ηδη φτασει καπου με βαμβακι κυριως .Μολις προσθεσα βαμβακι προχωρησε σε λιγοτερο απο ωρα 



η κιτρινοκανελι  πηγαινε περα δωθε με υλικο φωλιας απο την παλια της , με τα μικρα να μπαινοβγαινει το ενα και τα αλλα να παραμενουν μεσα 



της εβαλα νεα φωλια για να μην πειραξει τα μικρα και αρχισε πανω  στην μαλλινη λεπτη τσοχα να βαζει λιγο βαμβακι  μεχρι και κλαδια ταραξακου ... 






η τριτη καναρα κλωσσα τα 3 αυγουλακια




ενω εκανε και το τριτο και το θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο ( ενω κλωσσα ποτε ποτε ,δεν την πετυχα μεσα οταν πηγα για φωτο )

----------


## Θοδωρής

Καλη αναπαραγωγη χρονια Δημητρη και σε εσενα και σε ολα τα παιδια.
Με το καλο και οι υπολοιπες γεννες.
Τα λευκα καναρινακια ειναι ολα τα λευτα.
Εγω δε θα σας γραψω εμπειριες μου φετος γιατι δεν εβαλα για αναπαραγωγη.
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφα πουλακια να εχουν παντα υγεια

----------


## jk21

Καναμε το 4ο .... αν συμπεσει σε αλλη γεννα , καποιο καναρινι με αρκετα αυγα ,ισως της βαλω καποιο ενσπορο 




βγηκαμε στο κλαρι 





και η μαμα ξεκινησε νεα φωλια 




ενω και τα αλλα μεγαλωνουν 





η μανα τους ποτε ποτε τα τσιμπα ελαφρα και βγαζει λεπτο πουπουλακια ( οχι φτερα ) .... της βαζω λιγο βαμβακι να μην κανει φωλια μονο με αυτο και κεινη το χαβα της ...  εβαλα βαμβακι και το αδειασε στη φωλια στο πι και φι ...

----------


## lagreco69

Πραγματικα πανεμορφα μικρα !!! 

Για το καρδερινοκαναρο. τι σου ειναι το ατιμο το ενστικτο παντως. θα χαρει πολυ εαν κλαρωσει και αυτη σαν μανουλα , καποιο μικρουλι. 

Καλη συνεχεια !!! Μητσαρα.

----------


## Cristina

Πολύ όμορφα!!! Καταπληκτικά!! Καλή συνέχεια, κ. Δημήτρη!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι εκπληκτικά πουλάκια!!! Απίστευτοι χρωματισμοί!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ όμορφα πουλακια αλλα για εκεινο που χαιρομαι περισσότερο ειναι το καρδερινοκαναρο το θηλυκό.!!!!

----------


## jk21

που σημερα εκανε το 5ο του αυγο 




και το γκρι μικρουλι της κιτρινοκανελλι βγηκε πια εκτος φωλιας



μαζι με τα αδερφακια του 





Το κιτρινο φτερακι νομιζω δηλωνει οτι ειναι λευκα κυριαρχα; δεν τα ξερω καλα τα του χρωματος ...

να και τα αλλα  








Στην 3η καναρα με τα 3 αυγα ειναι και τα 3 ενσπορα στην ωοσκοπηση που εκανα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Με το καλο και αυτα

----------


## lagreco69

Ναι Μητσαρα λευκα κυριαρχα. δεν υπαρχει ιχνος Μελανινης επανω τους . ουτε στο ραμφος ?

----------


## jk21

οτι βλεπεις ... δεν εκατσα να προσεξω

----------


## antoninio

..τελευταια και προτελευταια φωτο αυτο το δεξι το σκουρο ειναι ονειρο..μπραβο και καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Για ζούληγμα τα μικράκια !  :: 
Μπράβο στους γονείς και σε εσάς για την επιτυχία και προετοιμασία ! 
Καλή συνέχεια !  :Anim 25:

----------


## johnakos32

Ομορφα πουλακια Δημητρη να τα χαίρεσαι ! 
Το κιτρινο στο λευκο σημαινει οτι ειναι κυριαρχο το λευκο στον κιτρινο .....Μην περιμενεις να δεις υπολειπομενα λευκα στα τιμπραντο .... πολυ σπανιο και μονο μια φορα εχω δει τετοιο πουλι .....  Επισης και τα μπλου λευκα ειναι αλλα με πρασινο , τα ολολευκα ειναι με κιτρινο !

----------


## xasimo

Πολυ ομορφα!! καλη συνεχεια  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Σημερα τα πουλακια μας γινανε 


25 ημερων








και 21 αντιστοιχα 








στα μεγαλυτερα η μαμα τελειωσε τη φωλια και σημερα καθεται πιο συχνα αλλα δεν εχουμε ακομα αυγο 

στα μικροτερα η μαμα



 εκανε σημερα το πρωτο αυγουλακι




το καρδερινοκαναρο κλωσσα τα 5 αυγουλακια 






ενω και η  αλλη καναρα κλωσσα και κεινη τα δικα της 3 ενσπορα αυγουλακια



και ο συζυγος ποζαρει



να και ο μπαμπας απο τα λευκα 



και ο 92αρης που ονειρευεται να γινει ο πρωτος μπαμπας καρδερινοκαναρων με μανα καρδερινοκαναρο και οχι καρδερινα .Τα ονειρα δεν απαγορευονται .... να αμολαμε τις δυσμοιρες που δεν γινονται μανουλες απαγορευεται ....






Φετος ολα εχουν ξεκινησει μια χαρα . Την ιδια ωρα ολοι θα ακουτε για ασπορα πολλα  ,νεκρους νεοσσους , παρατημα νεοσσων , πατηματα κλπ σε συζητησεις εκτροφικων χωρων .Δεν θα κανω το λαθος οπως πολλοι να πω .... να ειδατε η φυσικη διατροφη  και το κανναβουρι τι αποτελεσματα εχουν ; θα ηταν τουλαχιστον ανοησια ,οπως ανοησια ειναι να συνδεουμε τοσο ευκολα βραχυπροθεσμα διατροφη ,συμπληρωματα κλπ  σαν τα πιο καταλληλα για τη ζωη των πουλιων ,επειδη και μονο ετυχε να εχουμε ευγονια και γονιμοτητα .Η χρησιμοτητα μιας διατροφης φαινεται στην πορεια της ζωης ενος οργανισμου και οχι στην αναπαραγωγη και μονο .Σιγουρα η διατροφη βοηθα ,αλλα δεν ειναι το μονο που παιζει ρολο στα τελικα αποτελεσματα της αναπαραγωγης , ενω και κακη διατροφη προσωρινα συνδεεται με καλα αποτελεσματα ,μακροπροθεσμα ομως ποτε δεν σκεφτηκαμε γιατι ξεραθηκε ντουπ και κατω το καναρινι απο την πατηθρα μολις 6 χρονων ή χτυπιοτανε στον πατο απο εγκεφαλικο ... αν βεβαια κραταμε μεχρι τοτε πουλια που ταιζουμε λαθος .Το σιγουρο ομως ειναι οτι ουτε το κανναβουρι πανω απο 5 % δεν δημιουργει προβληματα στη ζωη των πουλιων  , ουτε ακομα πιο συγκεκριμενα πειραζει κανενα συκωτι  , οπως αστηριχτα και αβιαστα διαφοροι ξερουν να λενε .Ουτε η αυγοτροφη που δεν σταματα την περιοδο κλωσσηματος οδηγει σε επιθετικους αρσενικους .... Α ... και ουτε οσα χρονια εδινα περιλλα 10 % ( πριν την μειωσω καπως  , για να ανεβασω το κανναβουρι και να μειωσω και αλλο το νιζερ αλλα και να εισαγαγω το σουσαμι ) δεν πεθαινανε τα πουλια  , οπως διαδιδουν ξανα διαφοροι επισης αστηριχτα για τον Νο1 σπορο σε ω3 μαζι με την ακριβοτερη Κια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι όλα τους ένα και ένα!!!! Πανέμορφα και γλυκά πουλάκια!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι και καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## BilakosM

έχω να πω πολλά μπράβο για τα υπέροχα καναρίνια σας και ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για τις συμβουλές που δίνετε σε όλους εμάς ( ευχαριστώ για ότι έχω μάθει από καρδιάς )

----------


## wild15

Το ενα πιο ομορφο απο το αλλο!!!Να τα χαιρεσαι και καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη jk21 πράγματι ,σε μερικά διατροφικά θέματα έχεις αυτόαναιρεθεί ,π.χ ποσοστώσεις περιλλα καναβουρι  (σε διαβάζω από το 2013), όμως πάντα σε ακολουθώ γιατί τις απόψεις σου τις ψαχνεις και τις τεκμηριώνεις !!! Φίλε θέλω να σου πω νά είσαι πάντα καλά γιά τόν χρόνο που σπαταλάς για όλους εμάς για να δίνουμε πάντα τα καλύτερα στα πετούμενα μας. Ο  δημιουργός να σε έχει καλά και να σου δίνει δύναμη

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω αυτοαναιρεθει ... ειμαι συγκεκριμενος .... οποιος θελει να δωσεις 5 % και πανω νιζερ , τοτε  και η περιλλα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ παραπανω . Εδινα 5 % και ειχα περιλλα 10 . Βρηκα στοιχεια που αποδικνυαν την ανωτεροτητα του κανναβουριου εναντι ολων των αλλων σπορων  , δεν βρηκα ποτε την επαρκεια της περιλλα σε λυσινη κατι που εξ αρχης το ειχα αναφερει .Να σε ρωτησω κατι ;  υπηρχε ποτε περιπτωση να πεισω ταυτοχρονα για υψηλη περιλλα και υψηλο κανναβουρι μαζι; οταν κανεις ενα ανισο αγωνα , κανεις κλεφτοπολεμο με πονηριες και ελιγμους ....  αρκουμε με το ρουπσεν στα ραφια .Το νιζερ δεν χρειαζεται να εξαφανιστει .Ουτε η σοκολατα απο τα παιδια μας ... να  ναι η βασικη τροφη δεν πρεπει 


*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*για την περιλλα ελεγα 



> *ενω εχει και πολυ καλη πρωτεινη ,με μονη ελλειψη την οχι πολυ υψηλη λυσινη *


για το κανναβουρι 




> *με παρα πολυ υψηλη λυσινη ,κορυφαια για το πυρωμα αργινινη και υψηλοτατη μεθειονινη .Μονη υστερηση εχει στην τρυπτοφανη ,που καλυπτεται απο τον καναρινοσπορο .Θα μπορουσε να ηταν αυτος ο κυριαρχος ποσοστιαια λιπαρος σπορος ,αν ειχε τοσα ω3 οσο η περιλλα για να διορθωσει τον οχι καλο λογο ω6 προς ω3 που το νιζερ δημιουργει 
> *

----------


## stefos

Ναι ισχυει! Ποτέ δεν ανεβασες ταυτόχρονα ποσοστώσεις σέ αυτά τα δύο (καναβουρι, περιλλα).

----------


## nikolaslo

Δημητρη ειναι ολα τα πουλακια σου πανεμορφα οπως εισαι και εσυ γιατι πραγματικα εισαι πολυ ομορφος άνθρωπος.

----------


## mparoyfas

πω πω παινέματα , όχι άδικα .

----------


## jk21

Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε ... η πρωτη γφουρνια ξεπορτισμενη για τα καλα , τσιμπολογα αυγοτροφη τουλαχιστον και μονη της .Η κιτρινοκανελλι εκανε σημερα το 3ο αυγο κγαι ξεκινησε να κλωσσα ,ενω η γκρι εκανε σημερα το 1ο αυγο της νεας γεννας .Η τριτη καναρα μου κλωσσα φανατικα τα 3 ενσπορα αυγουλακια της .Δεν την εχω πετυχει ουτε μια φορα εκτος φωλιας .Φανατικο κλωσσημα εχουμε και απο καρδερινοκαναρο στα 5 δικα του αυγουλακια .Σημερα επινα καφεδακι σε καλο μου φιλο ... του λεω η καναρα με τα 3 τα εχει ολα ενσπορα . Λες να εχουμε 5 στα 5 και στο καρδερινοκαναρο; ... με πληρη φυσικοτητα στην εκφραση μου ... με κοιτα ... τι λεει αυτος σκεφτεται απο μεσα του χαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

ειχαμε σημερα  το πρωτο μικρουλι απο την πρασινη καναρα !!!  φωτο ισως αργοτερα 

η κιτρινοκανελλι εκανε το 4ο αυγο 

και η γκρι το 2ο 


το καρδερινοκαναρο συνεχιζει να κλωσσα φανατικα τα αυγουλακια του

----------


## jk21

ηρθε και το δευτερο !!!!

η κιτρινοκανελλι εκανε το 5ο αυγο και κλωσσα σταθερα και η γκρι το 3ο και την βλεπω και αυτη σχεδον μονιμα στη φωλια

----------


## oasis

Πωπωωωω! Υπερπληθυσμο θα εχουμε και φετος!!! Με το καλο και στο κλαρι φιλε

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δεν είχα προσέξει τους γονείς. Ομορφόσογο ε; να τα χαίρεσαι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Γυρισα απο την πατριδα μου το Βολο που ειχα παει για Πασχα  και 

βρηκα τα 3 πια μικρα της πρασινης καναρας να μεγαλωνουν .Βγηκαν ευτυχως ολα και πανε ολα καλα 



η γκρι εχει κανει συνολο 5 αυγα 



και 

η κιτρινονανελλι 4 



και τα κλωσσανε και οι δυο 


το ιδιο και το καρδερινοκαναρο το καημενο σταθερα τα ασπορα αυγουλακια του  ...



να και μερικες αλλες στιγμες απο τα μικρα της πρωτης γεννας

----------


## nikolaslo

Ειναι ολα κοσμηματα μπραβο

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σα μπαμπάκι τα ολολευκα! Να σου ζήσουν

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panos70

Πανεμορφα τα τιμπραντο σου Δημητρη , μπραβο , και πλουραλισμος χρωματων για ολα τα γουστα

----------


## wild15

Το ενα πιο ομορφο απο τ αλλο!!!Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## jk21

Το φυτο που θα δειτε ισως να τρωνε τα μικρα  , ειναι rymex acetosa (Λαπαθο ) και τρωνε τον ημιωριμο σπορο ... τους το εβαλα μολις σημερα (το εφερα απο την περιοχη των Καναλιων στη Μαγνησια , οπου ειναι γεματος ο τοπος οπως παμε για Κερασια , αλλα δεν ειδα κανεναν να μας παρουσιασει πραγματικη εκτροφη Φανετου και να το δινει ... το λατρεμενο τους )  .Τα μικρα δεν το ειχαν ξαναδει ποτε τους αλλα μια χαρα τρωνε το σπορο απο μεσα του  ! Ακομα μια αποδειξη οτι τα ενστικτα δεν χανονται ουτε στα καναρινια ,πολυ περισσοτερο στα πιασμενα ιθαγενη ,ακομα και να περασουν χρονια .Ξεχνιουνται προσωρινα ισως .... αν τους τα θυμησουμε πρωτα , μια χαρα ειναι να γυρισουν στη φυση , οταν θα τα εχουμε προετοιμασει

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Jumping0045: 


Πωπωπωπω κάτι ομορφιές !!! 
Να είναι καλά και γερά κ.Δημήτρη !  ::  Με το καλό και τα επόμενα !  ::

----------


## jk21

η ωοσκοπηση στα νεα αυγουλακια εδειξε 4 στα 5 ενσπορα στην γκρι και 4 στα 4 στην κιτρινοκανελλι !


να και τα μικρουλια 



αλλα και τα αλλα που μεγαλωσανε πια 











το κανναβουρι που τωρα στην αναπαραγωγη δινεται και πιο εξτρα απο το φουλ που δινω συνηθως στο μιγμα , δεν εχει προκαλεσει ουδενα προβλημα στο συκωτι ,οπως διαδιδεται και συμβουλευεται ο κοσμος να μην δινει πανω απο 5 % ουτε νευρικους κανει τους αρσενικους που ειναι μια χαρα πατεραδες παροτι την συνεχη αυγοτροφη εν μεσω κλωσσηματος των θηλυκων .... για αλλη μια φορα διαψευστηκαν οσοι τρωνε αυγο για να ανεβει το λιμπιντο τους .... τι τρωνε δηλαδη .... ουτε εκεινοι τρωνε ουτε στα πουλια τους δινουν αλλα γνωμη και μυθους ξερουν να εχουν και να συντηρουν ....

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα ειναι ολα τους !!! Μητσαρα. 

Καλη συνεχεια !!! και συμφωνω απολυτα με τα λεγομενα σου.

----------


## Soulaki

Πολύ όμορφα τα πουλάκια σας.....να τα χαίρεστε. :Party0028:

----------


## nikolaslo

Δημητρη πολυ ομορφα τα πουλακια ενα κι ενα!!!
 :Sign0006: Φετος ουτε εγω σταματισα αυγοτροφη τους δινω εναπλαξ με αυγο μεχρι τωρα αυτο που ειδα απο τους πατεραδες ειναι να τρωνε αυγοτροφη ή αυγο και να ταιζουν  τα θυληκα με εξερεση τα κοινα που παλι ταιζει αλλα τα εχει βαλει με την ουρα της χωρις ομως να σηκώνεται η θυληκια απο τα αυγα !!!!

----------


## nikosglav198080

Είναι όλα τους πανέμορφα !!!Να τα χαίρεσαι


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## wild15

Δημητρη πανεμορφα!!!!!!Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## anonymous

Ομορφα πουλακια Δημητρη! Να τα χαιρεσαι! .... 

(Θα προτιμουσα βεβαια να διαβαζω λεζαντες σχετικες μονο με το πως μεγαλωνουν αυτα και οχι για "μυθους" αλλων! 
Εμενα μου αρεσουν και οι "μυθοι", γιατι με "μυθους τα μαγαλωνω και γω και εκατομυρια αλλοι εκτροφεις! ...  Στεναχωριεμαι λοιπον οτι κατηγορεις τους "μυθους" ! :-) )

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο κανενας δεν απαγορεψε οποιον θελει να τα μεγαλωνει με οποιον τροπο θελει , αν τον βολευει .Δεν εχει ομως δικαιωμα να βγαζει μυθους που αποτρεπουν τους αλλους να εφαρμοζουν μεθοδους που εκεινοι δεν χρησιμοποιουν ! Οποιος θελει μπορει να μην δινει αυγοτροφη εν μεσω κλωσσηματος και να μην εχει κανενα προβλημα στα δικα του πουλια , δεν μπορει ομως να λεει μην δινετε γιατι δεν κανει γιατι πυρωνουν τα αρσενικα και δημιουργουν προβληματα ... και γω και αρκετοι αλλοι ταιζουμε και δεν εχουμε προβληματα ! αν το αυγο ειναι δεδομενο οτι πυρωνει παρα φυση τα πουλια ,θα εδινε συμπτωματα .Εγω ποτε δεν ειπα να δινετε υποχρεωτικα ... αλλοι λενε το αντιθετο ! δεν σε ειδα ποτε να ζητας δικαιολογηση στο μυθο της αποτροπης. Ειχες την ευκαιρια  ... σε βλεπω να δυσανασχετεις στην απορριψη του μυθου ... ακουσα απο διαφορους και οχι μονο εναν , απο αυτους που επηρεαζουν κοσμο και να λενε οχι πολυ κανναβουρι ,αλλος χωρις δικαιολογηση και αλλος κατηγορωντας το αστηριχτα επιστημονικα και πρακτικα οπως φαινεται ,για προβληματα στο συκωτι ... τις επιστημονικες θεσεις τις εχω παραθεσει σε αλλο θεμα , εδω βλεπεις και την αποδειξη .Δεν μπορω να αποδειξω με μια μονο εκτροφη οτι κανει καλο , ασχετα αν τα στοιχεια του αυτο δινουν σαν διατροφικη αξια .Μπορω να αποδειξω οτι σιγουρα ομως δεν κανει κακο το συκωτι ... το δινω πολυ περισσοτερο απο οσο προτεινω κιολας ... ολα ειναι μια χαρα ! 


τα πραγματα ειναι απλα ... για να μην το κουραζομαι .... οι μυθοι δεν εχουν αναγκη εμενα στο τι θα πω ... εγω μπορει να λεω οτι θελω ... αν οι μυθοι εχουν την αξια που λες να δικαιολογησουν οσοι μιλανε για συκωτια προβληματικα απο το κανναβουρι  , ποτε δωσανε σε ποσοτητα και ειχανε προβλημα ( δεν θυμαμαι ποτε να ακουσα κατι τετοιο εδω και χρονια .... ) και ποια επιστημονικη αναλυση στηριζει οσα λενε ! εκεινοι ... οχι εσυ ! Οσοι μιλανε οχι πανω απο τοσο % κανναβουρι ,να το δικαιολογησουν και κεινοι ... τι ειναι αυτο που αθωωνει πχ το νιζερ να δινεται περισσοτερο και οχι το κανναβουρι; 

Μεχρι τοτε εχουν δικαιωμα να πιστευουν οτι θελουν και να τους πιστευουν οσοι θελουν και γω εχω δικαιωμα και να πιστευω οτι θελω αλλα και δινω στοιχεια για οτι πιστευω  ! και φυσικα θα ημουν ανοητος και μια απο τα ιδια ,αν θεωρουσα οτι εχω θετικα αποτελεσματα μεχρι στιγμης λογω της αυγοτροφης και λογω του κανναβουριου ! αυτο θα φανει σε βαθος χρονου και παντα σε υγειη πουλια ,γιατι δεν επηρεαζει μονο η διατροφη την ευγονια . Εχω ομως αναφερετο δικαιωμα να λεω οτι ουτε το αυγο πυρωνει τα πουλια περα του φυσιολογικου πυρωματος που προκαλει η αυξηση του φωτος ,οπως καθε επιστημονικη πηγη υποστηριζει , αλλα ουτε και ο πιο θρεπτικος σπορος στα υπο ελλειψη στους σημαντικοτερα αμινοξεα , το κανναβουρι με την ιδανικη σχεση ω6 προς ω3 , προκαλει ανυπαρκτα προβληματα ....

----------


## stefos

Να τα χαίρεσαι δημητρη! Όλα όμορφα αλλά τα λευκά είναι απίστευτα!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ πάντως σου τα έλεγα για το καναβουρι ότι είναι θαυματουργό!χα χα χα Όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί Δημήτρη Χειμωνά καλοκαίρι δεν λείπει ποτέ το καναβουρι από τα πουλιά!και λιπος δεν μου πιάσανε ποτε!Όπως θα σου πω και ένα περιστατικό! Πριν κάποια χρόνια που έφευγα διακοπές είχα μια φωλιά με καρδερινακια και ερχόταν ένας γνωστός και τους έβαζε μόνο σπόρια για καναρίνια και σκέτο καναβουρι!θες το πιστεύεις θες όχι τα πουλιά μέχρι να γυρίσω τα μεγάλωνε με αυτά!τίποτε άλλο...!Όπως αυτό με την αυγοτροφη ότι πρέπει να την σταματάμε όσο κλωσσαει εγώ ποτέ δεν την σταμάτησα και ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα!Για μένα δεν ισχύει!αναφέρομαι σε καρδερινες αλλα νομίζω ότι δεν θα έχει διαφορά από τα καναρίνια!

----------


## George.72

Δημήτρη,  πολύ όμορφα...να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## Cristina

Κύριε Δημήτρη, πανέμορφα τα πουλάκια! Να τα χαίρεστε!! Να είναι όλα γερά!!!
Όλα όμορφα, αλλά έχω τρελαθεί με τα λευκά! Δεν έχω συνηθίσει να βλέπω λευκά, όλο πορτοκαλί και κόκκινα τα έχουν με τις χρωστικές! Πάντα έλεγα ότι μου αρέσουν τα κιτρινα. Τώρα άλλαξα, τα λευκά είναι τα αγαπημένα πλέον!!!

----------


## anonymous

> Γιωργο κανενας δεν απαγορεψε οποιον θελει να τα μεγαλωνει με οποιον τροπο θελει ...
> ...
> ...



Φιλε μου Δημητρη,
Εχεις καθε δικαιωμα να σκεφτεσαι και να ενεργεις οπως εσυ θελεις για την εκτροφη των πουλιων σου.
Επισης το ιδιο ισχυει και για και για τις αποψεις  σου στο θεμα εκτροφης γενικοτερα.
Πιστευω ομως οτι κατω απο ομορφες φωτογραφιες, που αποτυπωνουν το ομορφο αποτελεσμα μιας εκτροφικης χρονιας, δεν χωρουν αντιπαραθεσεις πανω στις μεθοδους εκτροφης!
Το μονο που καταφερνουν αυτες, ειναι να υποβαθμισουν την ομορφια στο χομπυ μας...

Καλη συνεχεια  στην εκτροφικη σου προσπαθεια! .... καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια ολων!

(Παντα φιλικα τα οσα γραφω και θα παρακαλουσα να μην επεκταθουμε αλλο εδω, στην ομορφη παρουσιαση της αναπαραγωγικης σου χρονιας)

----------


## jk21

χτες το απογευμα και σημερα το πρωι ειχαμε την αφιξη δυο μικρων στη κιτρινοκαννελι και ενος στη γκρι αντιστοιχα !  τα αλλα τρια στην αλλη φωλιτσα ηδη την εχουν γεμισει και πρεπει να αλλαξω το υλικο φωλιας και να βαλω τη μαλλινη  βαση που φτιαχνω

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον μενουμε στα δυο απο καθε ζευγαρι 

εδω η κιτρινοκανελλι ταιζει τα δικα της ταραξακο φρεσκο ημιωριμο σπορο  και αυγοτροφη που ειχε φαει πριν λιγο 






τα μικρα στην πρασινη , το ενα ξεπορτισε ηδη αν και μαλλον προωρα (το εβαλα ξανα μεσα αλλα μαλλον θα ξαναβγει ) και τα αλλα δυο δεν θα αργησουν 






το θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο θελει πολυ να γινει μανουλα , αλλα τα αυγα δεν ανοιγουν .....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όμορφα μωράκια!!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη, είναι όλα τους υπέροχα!!

----------


## jk21

Ο μπαμπας τρωει kale που εχουν βγει μερικες ριζες απο σπορο που μου ειχε χαρισει ο Αντωνης ο legendguard  και τα μικρα τσακιζουν ημιωριμο ταραξακο απο την πρωτη φορα που βρεθηκε μπροστα τους ενω ειχαν βγει απο τη φωλια

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Δημητρη πολύ όμορφα στιγμιότυπα !!!  ::  Να είναι όλα καλά !!!  :Big Grin: 

Αχ δε ξέρω γτ εξ αρχής έχω αδυναμία στην καρδερινοκαναρινουλα ... αν της βάζατε κάποιο γόνιμο αυγουλακι να γίνει μαμά ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jk21

Θα γινει και αυτο στην πορεια Μαριε  , αν υπαρξει εγκαταλειψη ή πτωση σε καποιο απο τα ζευγαρωματα των καρδερινων ή να καποιο ζευγαρι καναρινιων εχει παρα πολλα ενσπορα και βγουνε ολα . Σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση μαλλον θα κλωσσησει ισως καποια ενσπορα αν δεν προλαβω εγκαιρα να χωρισω καποιο ζευγαρι ,οταν θα θελω να σταματησω τις γεννες

----------


## xasimo

Απαιχτα τα μικρουλια!!! 
Εχω ενα καναρινι ακριβως το ιδιο με το πρωτελευταιο που βαλατε!!

----------


## jk21

Ειδικα τα γκρι (blue τα λενε κανονικα ) και τα λευκογκρι εχουν ιδιαιτερη ομορφια ! 

Ομως ειλικρινα οταν κρατησα το μοναδικο απο τα περσινα πουλακια που ειχα βγαλει ,την κιτρινοκαννελι ,δεν περιμενα ποτε οτι θα ειχε τελικα ολους αυτους τους συνδιασμους χρωματων ... ειδικα τις δυο χροιες του κιτρινου ταυτοχρονα ...

----------


## nikosglav198080

Ειναι πραγματικα υπεροχα,να τα χαιρεσαι !!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Nikos Her

*παρα πολυ ομορφα....αλλα εχω αδυναμια στο ασπρο/γκρι !!!!* :Happy0159:

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφα πουλακια και πολυ σημαντικο που εμαθαν να τρωνε ημιωριμο...

----------


## jk21

Νικο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εμαθαν ... μαλλον το ξερουν εμφυτα .Δεν βλεπανε τους γονεις οταν ηταν μεσα στη φωλια οταν εδινα . Η φωλια εκει που ηταν τα συγκεκριμενα, δεν ειχε ορατοτητα στο μερος που εβαζα τους ημιωριμους να δουν πως τους καθαριζουν . Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που ειδαν εκτος φωλιας

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα όλα :Love0033:

----------


## legendguards

πως σου φανηκε το kale , εμενα δεν αφηνουν για δειγμα , καπουτσινο επισης τα μαθαινω απο μικρα







> Ο μπαμπας τρωει kale που εχουν βγει μερικες ριζες απο σπορο που μου ειχε χαρισει ο Αντωνης ο legendguard  και τα μικρα τσακιζουν ημιωριμο ταραξακο απο την πρωτη φορα που βρεθηκε μπροστα τους ενω ειχαν βγει απο τη φωλια

----------


## jk21

Μεγαλη αποδοχη απο τα καναρινια .Οι καρδερινες οχι και τοσο αλλα μεχρι και στον ταραξακο τις τελευταιες μερες δεν δινουν αμεσα σημασια .Εχουν το μυαλο τους στα κυνηγητα μου φαινεται εκεινες ...

----------


## jk21

τα δυο ξεπορτισαν , αλλα κοιταξτε που βρηκαν να κουρνιασουν ...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Παρεούλα όμως. Δε χωρίζουν τα μικρούλια αδερφάκια. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panos70

Ολα τα πουλια εχουν την ομορφια τους αλλα ιδικα τα ασπρογκρι εχουν το κατι παραπανω, απο φωνη πως τα ακους ειναι καθαρα κλασικο η επειδη καταγονται απο ιντερμεντιο εχουν μαλακωσει  και  λενε ποιο αργα το τεμπο τους ;

----------


## jk21

Πανο τα μικρα δεν λενε ακομα .Οι γονεις ο πρασινος intermediate και ο γκριζολευκος γιος του που τον αποκαλω interclassico θα ελεγα γερνουν προς πιο γρηγορη αποδοση απο ενα intermediate καθαρο , αλλα σιγουρα ειναι πιο αργα απο κλασσικο ,ειδικα ο πατερας .Ο γιος παντως εχει ξεκαθαρα κληρονομησει την νοτα τυλον , που εχω ακουσει οτι μπορει να ειναι και floreos αλλα και η campana αναλογα πως ακουγεται (νομιζω το ειχε πει ο Δημητρης στο σεμιναριο που μας ειχε κανει ) , ομως δεν εχω την εμπειρια να το ξεχωρισω . Παντως αν και ακουνε φουλ καρδερινα , δεν εχω ακουσει να επηρεαζεται το τραγουδι τους απο κεινες

----------


## jk21

Οπως ισως ξερετε απο το θεμα  της αναπαραγωγης ιθαγενων , η κιτρινοκαννελι μεγαλωνει τα μικρα της Λαζαρινας




ενω  στο ζευγαρι της πρασινης και του κιτρινοπρασινου εχουμε δημιουργια νεας φωλιας .Τα μικρα μεγαλωνουν στο κλαρι τωρα πια 






ενω η γκρι μεγαλωνει τα 2 δικα της συν τα δυο της κιτρινοκανελλι που της εβαλα ,για να κλωσσησει εκεινη ως παραμανα τα καρδερινακια που αφησε οταν αρρωστησε η Λαζαρινα 




αυτο ενα απο τα μικρα της κιτρινοκανελλι ,αδερφακι απ τα λευκα  , το ακουσα να σαλιαριζει ηδη

----------


## wild15

Ολα πανεμορφα!!!

----------


## oasis

οποτε εχουμε τον πρωτο τενορο ετοιμο!!!! Αντε να ξεχωριζουν και τα επομενα!!!

----------


## jk21

Μεγαλωνουμε ...




Η πρασινη εχει ολοκληρωσει τη νεα φωλια και μαλλον συντομα προχωρα στη δευτερη γεννα της

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι τοοοοοοσο όμορφα, τα μικράκια  σας.......σύντομα στο κλαράκι, εύχομαι.....και να ακούσουμε, και φωνούλες. :Jumping0045:

----------


## Cristina

Καλή συνέχεια!!! Είναι τόσο γλυκά!!! Με το καλό να μεγαλώσουν και τα παιδιά της Λαζαρινας!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Και αυτα ανοιχτοχρα τα βλεπω!!!!!
Με το καλω να κλαρωσουν

----------


## ndlns

Όλα τους πολύ όμορφα. Εγώ πάντως έχω χάσει το μέτρημα... Εύχομαι κι εσύ...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο κ.Δημητρη φέτος βλέπω όλα πάνε τέλεια !! 
Καλή συνέχεια !  :Bird1: 

Εύχομαι οι καρδερίνες να τα πάνε εξίσου και ακόμα καλύτερα!   :Jumping0045:

----------


## jk21

> Εγώ πάντως έχω χάσει το μέτρημα... Εύχομαι κι εσύ...


9 κλαρωμενα και 4 στη φωλια μεχρι στιγμης στα καναρινια , απο 3 ζευγαρια με το ενα να εχει μονο μια γεννα και τα αλλα 2 

ο θετος μπαμπας απο τα καρδερινακια τρωει την πρωτη φετεινη γλυστριδα ,για να παει να ταισει λιγο μετα




εδω με τα δικα του μικρα  , που ειναι ακομα στο κλουβι χωρις να ενοχλουν γονεις και μικρα καρδερινακια 




πανικος και στον κατω οροφο οπου μαζι με τον αρσενικο και το θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο που ειχα ,εχουν παει και τα απογαλακτισμενα της γκρι 




εδω και το αλλο ζευγαρι με την μια γεννα , σε μια οικογενειακη φωτο , που λειπει το κανελλι μικρο

----------


## nikolaslo

Ωραια πουλακια Δημητρη καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## ndlns

Ευχαριστώ, πολύ αναλυτική απάντηση! Να σου ζήσουν, και στα ...ταίρια τους.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nikos Her

*                                                   ωραιες και ευχαριστες εικονες!!!*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν κρεμιούνται από καγκελάκι για να φάνε το λαχανικό, τρελαίνομαι!!

----------


## oasis

η γλυστριδα απο γλαστρα η απο την λαικη σημερα?

----------


## jk21

Λαικη Πανο . Ξερεις τη γνωστη μπροστα απο τα σχολεια στη γειτονια μου . Εκει ειναι ενας παγκος που καθε χρονο εχει μονιμα απο τελη μαη μεχρι να φυγουμε διακοπες . 35 λεπτα μονο ολοκληρη ματσαρα

----------


## Destat

Πωπωω Δημήτρη έκατσα και τα είδα όλα ένα ένα στις σελίδες σου και δεν μπορούσα να πάρω τα μάτια μου! άργησα να τα δω αλλά είναι όλα τους πανέμορφα, να τα χαίρεσαι!!! Επίσης πολύ το χάρηκα που βάζεις τόσο πλούσια και φυσική διατροφή να ταΐζονται οι νεοσσοί, γερά πουλιά μεγαλώνεις!  ::  Μπράβο και εις ανώτερα! Ανυπομονώ για επόμενα νέα σας..

----------


## jk21

η γνωστη κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη ανεμιγμενη στο μουλτι με τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης και αρακα .Ειπα να τους κανω μια αλλαγη , γιατι ειχανε βαρεθει να τσακιζουν σκετη την κρεμωδη 


και οι καρδερινες την τσακισαν επισης

----------


## jk21

Λιγο πριν το σκασουμε απο τη φωλια

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το πίσω μοιάζει να κρύβεται! Χαχαχα!

----------


## jk21

Τριτο αυγουλακι σημερα στην πρασινη καναρα 




αυτη τη φορα δεν εχω κανει αλλαγη με πλαστικα

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο Δημητρη πολυ ομορφα τα πουλακια....για τα αυγουλακια ευχομαι ολα ενσπορα

----------


## oasis

Ωραιος Δημητρη!!!! Η χρονια φαινεται να ειναι εξαιρετικη για σενα (και δεν αναφερομαι μονο στην αναπαραγωγη)

----------


## jk21

δε λενε να ξεπορτισουν παροτι εχουν γινει γουμαρακια χαχαχα 




Η πρασινη εκανε και 4ο αυγουλακι !



Πανο ναι στα πουλακια πανε ολα καλα ! 


Απο κει και περα  σε πολλα αλλα πραγματα δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος οσο αφορα ευρυτερα το χομπυ και το ξερεις

----------


## Tzimakos

Καλημερα συνονοματε και απο μενα, μολις το διαβασα μονοκοπανια το θεμα και θαυμασα την πορεια της αναπαραγωγης σου, να 'ναι καλα τα μικρα σου ολα ειναι πανεμορφα αλλα και ποικιλομορφα. 

Εν τω μεταξυ με εστειλες με τις υπερλεπτομερεις διατροφικες αναλυσεις σου, σαν αρχαριος με πολυ ορεξη για γνωση ωστε να μπορεσω να βοηθησω τον πατερα μου να δωσει οσο το δυνατον καλυτερη φροντιδα στα δικα του καναρινια (εγω ειμαι παπαγαλοφιλος περισσοτερο).
Ενθουσιαστηκα και μου εδωσες κινητρο να συνεχισω το διαβασμα πανω στην διατροφη και να φτιαξω ενα πληρες πλανο για να εχουν τα πουλακια ακομα μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια στις προσφερομενες τροφες τους, καθως ο πατερας μου παρ'οτι δινει το καλυτερο που μπορει ολα αυτα τα χρονια στα πουλακια, δεν εχει εντρυφισει τοσο σε πολυ εξειδικευμενες τροφες και συνταγες. 

Υ.Γ. Συγγνωμη για το off topic αλλα πραγματικα και γω που σε διαβασα πρωτη φορα νιωθω ευγνωμων για την βοηθεια και τη γνωση που δινεις σε ολους μας.

Υ.Γ.#2 : Ειμαστε και γειτονες απ'οτι βλεπω, εγω ειμαι στο λοφο.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη τα πουλακια ζουνε και αναπαραγονται χρονια  , με απλο τροπο , ενα φρεσκο μιγμα και ας μην εχει την τελεια συσταση , λαχανικο ποτε ποτε ή και πιο συχνα και αυγουλακι αραια εκτος αναπαραγωγης και πτεροροιας και τακτικοτατα τοτε . Απο κει και περα οπως και στη δικια μας διατροφη , πολλα μπορουν να βελτιωθουν και προσπαθω να το περασω τοσα χρονια .Δυστυχως για τους πολλους και κυριως του οργανωμενους εκτροφεις που διαχειριζονται μεγαλο αριθμο πουλιων του τοπου ,αυτο φαινεται ως κατι εξιζητημενο , ως θεωριες  , ως λοξα αυτοπροβολης γνωσεων απο τον υποφαινομενο , ως παραλογο  οταν συχνα ερχεται και σε συγκρουση με αστηριχτους μυθους πολλων χρονων .Χαιρομαι που σε καποιους ισως πιανουν τοπο . Η αληθεια ειναι οι διατροφικες ιδεες δεν ειναι υπευθυνες ουτε για την φετεινη καλη χρονια , ουτε για αλλη που περασε ισως ασχημα .Η σωστη διατροφη δεν αποδικνυεται με τη γονιμοτητα ή μονο με τη γονιμοτητα των πουλιων .Η σωστη διατροφη στηριζεται σε συγκεκριμενα επιστημονικα στοιχεια αυτα προβαλω μεσα απο τις ιδεες μου και οχι πραγματα που μου τυχανε να δινουν προσωρινα αποτελεσματα ή τυχανε σε αλλους παλιοτερα και οδηγησανε σε δημιουργια μυθων ( υπαρχουν βεβαια και μυθοι που δημιουργηθηκανε χωρις ποτε να επαληθευτουν και μαλιστα με δολιο ισως τροπο ...  οταν πετυχαινεις με ενα τροπο , αμολας μια μπαρουφα που οδηγει στον αντιθετο τροπο για να μην σε φτασουν οι αλλοι και τρεχουν ολοι απο πισω .... ) 





Σημερα το πρωι  ηδη δυο καναρινακια ξεπορτισαν

----------


## Tzimakos

Οπως και να χει, και ας μπορουνε να ζουν τα πουλακια και με τα βασικα, πιστευω πως πρεπει απο την μερια μας να αφιερωνουμε λιγο παραπανω χρονο ωστε να τους προσφερουμε το κατι παραπανω διατροφικα, γιατι ετσι τους δινουμε σωστες βασεις και χτιζουμε αμυνες που καποτε μπορει να χρειαστουν για να ξεπερασουν κατι που ισως τους παρουσιαστει και να κριθει μεχρι και επιβιωση τους απο τις σωστες διατροφικες συνηθειες που ειχε καποιο πουλι απο μικρο σε σχεση με καποιο που μεγαλωσε μονο με ενα φτηνο μιγμα. Καθε ζωη που δυναται να σωθει αξιζει οχι μονο τα 20 λεπτα που θα αφιερωσω για να φτιαξω μια σπιτικη αυγοτροφη αντι να βαλω ετοιμη ξερη, αλλα πολλα παραπανω.

----------


## jk21

Η ετοιμη αυγοτροφη , μπορει πανευκολα να γινει καλυτερη της σπιτικης οχι , ειδικα αν γινεται απο μη εμπειρο , αρκει και μονο ο κοσμος να το απαιτησει .Οσο υπαρχουν αφηρημενες εννοιες στη συσταση (bakery products , sugars  στο πληθυντικο χωρις να διευκρινιζεται καν ποια σακχαρα και τι προελευσης ,  fats χωρις να διευκρινιζεται τι λιπος ζωικο ειναι αυτο που δεν λεγεται ξεκαθαρα ως βουτυρο ... σιγα μην ειναι ...   , egg products  λες και τους τελειωσαν τα αυγα ...  κλπ )  και το αποδεχομαστε στην πλειοψηφια μας χωρις ενστασεις ,δεν βρισκω το λογο να θελουν οι εταιριες κατι να αλλαξουν και δεν συμμεριζομαι την αισιοδοξια καποιων ...


τα μικρα μας λοιπον βγηκανε εκτος φωλιας 


























Βρηκα την ευκαιρια να την καθαρισω αμεσα ,γιατι ειδα στον πατο της υποπτο νεο νημα .... Μαλλον η μαμα θα προχωρησει σε νεα κατασκευη ,αλλα θα δουμε προσεχως .....


Ακολουθουν στο επομενο ποστ φωτο με τα αλλα πουλακια να τρωνε σε κλαρι καμελινα που ειχα σπειρει φετος

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ πολυ ομορφα πουλακια Δημητρη...... να δουμε και τα υπολοιπα...

----------


## jk21

Η κανελλι δεσποινιδα (αν δεν εχει κανελλι πατερα ενα μικρο αλλα βγαινει απο απλο φορεα ,τοτε ειναι θηλυκο )  σημερα το μεσημερι , μετακινηθηκε σε γειτονικο σπιτι σε πρωην μαθητη μου τον Αντρεα , που του ειχα δωσει και παλιοτερα πουλακι .Εδειχνε απογαλακτισμενο , αλλα θα ειναι σε παρακολουθηση με την πρωτη περιεργη συμπεριφορα να επανελθει .Του το ειχα απο περυσι υποσχεθει και δεν κρατιοτανε ... τι να τον κανω ...


Σε λιγο καιρο θα φυγουν και αλλα πουλακια σε μελη μας , αρκετους απο σας που διαβαζεται αυτο το θεμα , ξερω οτι αγαπατε τα πουλακια και ξερετε οι περισσοτεροι ηδη οτι θα ερθει καποιο κοντα σας .Καποια λιγο θα μεινουν για συγγενικο προσωπο αλλα και τους συνδιαχειριστες μου και αδερφικους φιλους Δημητρη lagreco69 και Γιουρκα και μαλλον 1 ειτε ενα λευκο ειτε το καινουργιο κανελλομπεζ που βγηκε σημερα απο τη φωλια ,θα μεινει σε μενα

----------


## wild15

Πανεμορφα ολα!!!!Να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Το καρδερινοκαναρο αυτο ποιο ειναι το γνωστο θυληκο?

----------


## Cristina

Κύριε Δημήτρη, μη με ξεχνάτε και εμένα...φυσικά περιμένω την σειρά μου!!!!

----------


## jk21

> Σε λιγο καιρο θα φυγουν και αλλα πουλακια σε μελη μας ,* αρκετους απο σας που διαβαζεται αυτο το θεμα , ξερω οτι αγαπατε τα πουλακια και ξερετε οι περισσοτεροι ηδη οτι θα ερθει καποιο κοντα σας* .


 :Happy:    ..............

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κουκλιά!
Εύχομαι γρήγορα να βρουν το νέο τους σπιτικό!
Πολύ ωραίες φωτό.
Τι τρώνε?

----------


## jk21

Νικο μου ξεφυγε πριν η ερωτηση σου !

Να τη η κοπελια οταν ηρθε κοντα μου  *Μια όμορφη κοπελιά στην εκτροφή μου !*Δωρο του Στελιου 


Μαργαριτα ειναι κλαρακια με σπορο Καμελινας . Το ειχα γραψει χαμηλα στο ποστ 230

----------


## ndlns

Αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο κάποιο για υιοθεσία... δηλώνω παρών!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο μακαρι να μεγαλωσουν ολα κανονικα τα πουλακια και αν οσα βγουνε ή εχουν γεννηθει φτασουν για οσους εχω υποσχεθει , θα σου δωσω και σενα   :winky: 

Αρκει ολοι σας να ειστε παρων σε αυτο το χωρο και να τα βλεπουμε σε ενα ανετο κλουβακι , γιατι πολλα που εχω δωσει στο παρελθον αγνοουνται ... ειτε αυτα ειτε και οι κατοχοι τους ... 

Αν τελικα περισεψουν πουλακια σε σχεση με οσους ηδη φετος ή και απο περυσι ειχα υποσχεθει ,  θα προτεινω σε καποια παιδια που εχω στο μυαλο μου , μπορει και σε καποια που ηδη εχω ταξει ενα

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο κ.Δημητρη, τα πουλακια σας ειναι πανέμορφα.
Να τα χαίρεσται , και εμείς....μαζί με εσάς.....

----------


## ndlns

Οκ. Σ' ευχαριστώ. Άσε, γιατί με κοροϊδεύουν όλοι στην παρέα για το χρόνο που αφιερώνω κάθε μέρα στα πουλιά και στο μαγείρεμα για αυγοτροφές...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Εχουμε  και λεμε 



τα μικρα της γκρι βγηκαν ολα εκτος της φωλιας (κανουν και καμμια βολτα εντος ... ) 






και η μαμα τους χθες δεν εχασε την ευκαιρια να κανει νεα φωλια (ειχα προλαβει να την καθαρισω .... ) και σημερα να κανει το πρωτο της αυγο , το οποιο αλλαξα με πλαστικο  ,μεχρι να την δω να καθεται μονιμα , μην πανε μεσα τα μικρα και κουτσουλισουν


Αυγο απλα πανω στη μαλλινη βαση φωλιας που εχω  ,εκανε σημερα και το θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο  , ενω η πρασινη καναρα κλωσσα σταθερα 4 αυγουλακια εδω και λιγες μερες 

Η κιτρινοκανελλι ειδε το πρωτο καρδερινακι να φευγει απο τη φωλια (θα το δουμε στην ενοτητα των ιθαγενων σε λιγο ) και ο θετος πατερας ο γκριζολευκος αρσενικος εχει αρχισει να ριχνει κατι πενιες κελαηδησματος στο φουλ .... συντομα θα εχουμε νεα αυγα και κει

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πολυ ομορφα κυριε Δημητρη!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Δημητρη θελουμε καλυτερες φωτογραφιες να τα καμαρωσουμε.
Με τα καλο τα επομενα

----------


## jk21

ειναι λιγο ζορι να τα παρω μεσα απο τα καγκελα και να μην φαινονται .Αυτο που φαινεται ειναι η σκια τους .Θα βγαλω και καλυτερες σιγουρα !

----------


## nikolaslo

Οχι νομιζω η αντηλια ειναι που δεν φαινονται καλα το καγκελο δεν πειραζει

----------


## jk21

ε τοτε πρεπει να προλαβω καποια πρωινη ωρα  , να μην εχει φτασει ακομα ο ηλιος εκει

----------


## jk21

αυτες πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>

----------


## amastro

Έχεις χτυπήσει πολύ καλή φλέβα και βγαίνουν το ένα πιο ωραίο από το άλλο.

----------


## kostas karderines

Βλέπω δημητρη έχεις περάσει σε άλλο επίπεδο και βγάζεις καναρίνια με γραβατα! :Jumping0046: 






Είναι πανέμορφα!!!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτό εδώ το αριστερά μου λέει να έρθω να το κλέψω!!! Δεν θα φταίω εγώ να ξέρεις!  Είναι πανέμορφοοοοοο  :Love0001: 
'Οπως και όλα τα υπόλοιπα φυσικά!

----------


## jk21

χαχαχα Κωνσταντινα δικο σου ! 

Κωστα αν σου πω οταν το βλεπα σε σκεφτομουν .... εκτροφη γραβατωμενων καρδερινοκαναρων χαχαχαχα ....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αχ μακάρι να κάνω χώρο αλλά έχουμε γίνει και πολλοί!!! Πολύτεκνοι με τα όλα μας!

----------


## kostas karderines

> Αχ μακάρι να κάνω χώρο αλλά έχουμε γίνει και πολλοί!!! Πολύτεκνοι με τα όλα μας!


Παρ το Κωνσταντίνα γιατί δεν βρίσκεις κάθε μέρα τέτοια πουλιά!

----------


## nikolaslo

Μα καναρινια με γραβατα θα μας τρελανεις τελειως?

----------


## johnakos32

Πολύ ωραίο το silver Δημήτρη !!!
Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## nikolaslo

> Πολύ ωραίο το silver Δημήτρη !!!
> Να τα χαίρεσαι!


Ποιο ειναι το silver βρε παιδια εχουμε χασει τη μπαλα διαβαζουμε silver blue green cinnamon και εγω το μονο που καταλαβαίνω ειναι το κανελί :Icon Rolleyes:  :Fighting0092:  ::

----------


## wild15

Και εγω Νικολα το ιδιο!!!Ολα αλλωστε ειναι πανεμορφα!!!

----------


## jk21

blue ειναι αυτο που λεμε γκρι 

νομιζω το ιδιο ειναι και το silver αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

cinnamon ειναι το κανελλι 

green επισημα δεν υπαρχει αλλα αποκαλουμε ετσι  τα καναρινια  που εχουν πρασινη αποχρωση λογω του κιτρινου λιποχρωματος που κρυβουν

----------


## kostas karderines

> blue ειναι αυτο που λεμε γκρι


Ρε Νικόλα θα μας τρελάνουν? Αφού είναι blue γιατί το λέμε γκρι! :Rolleye0012:

----------


## jk21

αμεσως να με τρολαρεις εσυ   :Fighting0092:   :: 

διευκρινιζω πιο καθαρα .... αυτο που λεμε στην καθημερινη κουβεντα και οχι επισημα ως γκρι  , επισημα ονομαζεται blue και οχι grey

----------


## kostas karderines

Με έστειλες για τσάι  :: !

----------


## johnakos32

αυτο εδω το δεξια λεω σιλβερ !!! πρεπει να το εβγαλες απο κιτρνοκανελι και μπλου-λευκο;

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη εχουν μπει και δυο αυγα απο αυτο το ζευγαρι .Δεν μπορω να ξερω ποιανου ειναι γιατι ουτε απο γενετικη σκαμπαζω . Αν ειχες παρακολουθησει το θεμα , πηγαν σε αυτη τη μανα , οταν στην αλλη εβαλα τα αυγα της αρρωστης τοτε Λαζαρινας 

Αυτο πραγματι παντως πρεπει να ειναι της κιτρινοκανελλι  , γιατι εχει μαζι με το γκρι ,μια περιεργη ανοιχτη μπεζ αποχρωση (για αυτο την λεω και κεινη κανελλι αν και δεν εχει καθαρο κανελλι χρωμα )

----------


## jk21

Η Γκρι καναρα εφτασε σημερα το 4ο αυγο και επεστρεψα οσα ειχα κρατησει και εκανε και το 1ο της νεας γεννας και η κιτρινοκανελλι  .Η πρασινη κλωσσα σταθερα τα 4 δικα της  , ενω μια μερα ειχε κανει ενα αυγο το καρδερινοκαναρο ,το οποιο το φαγανε μια δυο μερες μετα

----------


## jk21

ειπε να γυρισει μαλλον και λιγο ο τροχος στο αναποδο σημερα ....

η κιτρινοκαννελι  δεν εκανε νεο αυγο αλλα ειναι μια χαρα 

η πρασινη εχει 2 στα 4 ενσπορα . το ενα απο τα ασπορα το ειχε πεταξει κατω ανοιχτο 

η γκρι ειχε πεταξει το ενα αυγο εκτος φωλιας ανοιχτο μονο με κροκο , αλλα επειδη τα εβαλα χτες δεν ξερω πως μπορει να σκεφτηκε οτι ηταν ασπορο ,οπως ισως αν το εκανε αργοτερα . Εκτος αν ειναι ολα αβατευτα ... θα δειξει  . Δεν ειδα να πηγαινει κανενα πιτσιρικι και να ενοχλει τα αυγα ακομα και οταν την εχω πετυχει εκτος φωλιας

----------


## jk21

Η πρασινη σημερα ειχα την αφιξη απο το ενα μικρουλι 

Η γκρι κλωσσα τα αυγουλακια της σταθερα 

Η κιτρινοκανελλι με κενο μιας μερας εκανε και αλλα αυγουλακια τελικα και εχει αυτη τη στιγμη 4 

Τα καρδερινακια πια τα ταιζει ο θετος μπαμπας τους !

----------


## jk21

τα δυο πια μικρουλια της πρασινης , ζητανε φαγητο να μεγαλωσουν και αυτα ταχυστα !


τα αλλα μου δυο κοριτσια κλωσσανε σταθερα !

το καρδερινοκαναρο εκανε δυο αυγουλακια σε κενη φωλια και καθεται και τα κλωσσα .Εδωσα υλικο και βαμβακι και το σκορπισαν

----------


## jk21

τα πουλακια στη πρασινη εχουν μεγαλωσει αρκετα και αυριο θα βαλω και απ αυτα φωτογραφια 

στην γκρι βγηκε σημερα το πρωτο πουλακι 

Βρεθηκα εκει τη στιγμη της εξοδου ....

τωρα πια ειναι δικα της , ποια της κιτρινοκανελλι .... ισως δεν μαθουμε ποτε

----------


## jk21

Τα μικρα το πρωι γινανε 2  . Ξεχασα να κοιταξω το μεσημερι ...

ενα ακομα καναρινακι εφυγε απο το χωρο μου ....  το κιτρινοπρασινο απ την πρωτη γεννα της κιτρινοκανελλι , δωρισθηκε σε συναδερφο μου στο σχολειο

----------


## Soulaki

Με το καλο, ολα τα πουλακια, να ειναι γερά και τυχερά, και να μας βάζετε φωτό, να χαιρόμαστε με τις νέες αφίξεις.....

----------


## jk21

αν και ειμαι υπ ατμον αυτη τη στιγμη .... σιγα μη  χαλασω χατηρι στη Σουλα !!!

της γκρι 




και της πρασινης

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Τα μικρα το πρωι γινανε 2  . Ξεχασα να κοιταξω το μεσημερι ...
> 
> ενα ακομα καναρινακι εφυγε απο το χωρο μου ....  το κιτρινοπρασινο απ την πρωτη γεννα της κιτρινοκανελλι , δωρισθηκε σε συναδερφο μου στο σχολειο


Έτσι όπως διάβαζα στην αρχή που λες έφυγε νόμιζα ότι την κοπάνησε. Επηρεάστηκα από το ζεμπρακι της Κωνσταντίνας.
Ουφ....
Σε καλά χέρια να πέσει εύχομαι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω άσχημα Δημήτρη!!  :: 
Με το καλό να γίνουν πεντάμορφα!!

Να σου ζήσουν και με το καλό και στο κλαρί!!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Σας Ευχαριστω, ειναι πολυ, πολυ όμορφα, τα χνουδωτα σας μπαλάκια.... :Love0001: 
Αγαπες μου, όμορφες.

----------


## jk21

Ας πω εδω  για τα  καναρινακια μου τα νεα , πως κυλισανε τα πραγματα μετα τον καυσωνα (στις καρδερινες ξερετε ισως για τα μικρα στη μια φωλια που εχασα )

 το ενα απ τα δυο της πρασινης που ειδαμε πιο πανω ,  μεγαλωνει μια χαρα .Το αλλο δεν τα καταφερε οπως σας ειχα πει στο θεμα της αναπαραγωγης των ιθαγενων , αλλα ηταν και εμφανως μικροτερο αν και δεν ειχαν μεγαλη διαφορα σε μερες   . Η γκρι εχει 2 μωρακια που μεγαλωνουν μια χαρα , ενα αυγο με νεοσσο που δεν βγηκε ποτε μισοσπασμενο βρεθηκε κατω ενω αλλα δυο αυγα ειναι ακομα μεσα και δεν ξερω αν θα βγουν . Της κιτρινοκανελι θυμαμαι ειχαν 2 μερες διαφορα το πρωτο απο αυτα που ειχε βγαλει απο αυτα της γκρι , αρα λογικα κυριακη θα επρεπε να βγει το πρωτο της και το τελευταιο τεταρτη (ηταν 4 και οσα ειχα βαλει και ενα ηταν ασπορο )  .Σημερα λογικα δεν θα βγει καποιο , τουλαχιστον δεν ειδα ραγισμενο τσοφλι ... θα δουμε αυριο αν και με καυσωνα και υγρασια κοντα στο 20 % απο οτι εβλεπε ,δεν περιμενω πολλα πραγματα . Δεν ξερω αν ειναι ζωντανα αλλα τα δυο που αφησα ειναι και τα δυο γεματα

----------


## jk21

Σημερα το απογευμα ειχαμε καταιγιδα με χαλαζι στο Περιστερι .Δυστυχως δεν ημουν σπιτι (εγινα μουσκεμα λιγο πριν μπω στο μετρο στον Αη Αντωνη ) γιατι ειχα παει σε ραντεβου με τον οδοντιατρο .Γυρνωντας οσο μπορουσα πιο γρηγορα πριν νυχτωσει ,για να δω τι εγινε με τα πουλια , στην 60αρα που ειναι προς την εισοδο του χωρου ,τα απογαλακτισμενα και οι γονεις ηταν οκ προφυλαγμενα πιο μεσα , αλλα βρηκα το μικρο καναρινακι της πρασινης , μουσκεμα ανασκελα σχεδον νεκρο (ειχε μια ελαχιστη αναπνοη σαν να ξεψυχουσε και ηταν παγωμενο . Αυτο ειχε προσφατα βγει απο τη φωλια και δεν πετα ακομα ανετα .Το πηρα αμεσα κατω ,μπηκε σε αποσταση 40 π απο θερμοπομπο μικας και στεγνονοντας σιγα σιγα αρχισε να δινει σημαδια ζωης .Στην πορεια του εδωσα και almora στα ρουθουνια και τωρα ειναι στο εκθεσιακο κλουβι , κατω μαζι μου , καλυτερα και απο οτι φαινεται στη φωτο , οπου ειχε αρχισει να ανακτα δυναμεις . Ευχομαι εκτος απο την Λαζαρινα , να εχω απο αυριο δυνατο και τον Λαζαρακο στην φτερωτη παρεα ...

----------


## wild15

Ευχομαι να γινει καλα ο μικρουλης!!!

----------


## jk21

πριν δευτερολεπτα που τον ειδα , ειναι σαφως καλυτε,στεγνος πια και στο κουνημα ανοιξε τα ματακια του απο τον υπνο . Φυσικα εχω σκοτεινα και τον αφησα να ξανακοιμηθει 

γιατι τον αναφερω ως αρσενικο; μπορει να μας βγει και Λαζαρινα δευτερη ...

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο στο μικρούλι. Δείχνει δυνατός και θα τα καταφέρει!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Ευχομαι να ειναι δυνατο και να τα καταφερει Δημητρη!

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημήτρη φετος ο καιρος μας παίζει πολυ ασχημα παιχνιδια.. Μακαρι να συνέλθει το πουλακι..

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Περαστικά στο μικρούλη.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ειναι ηδη πανω με τους γονεις του .Γεματο ενεργεια και πιστευω θα ταιστει κανονικα .Σε μενα οταν το κρατουσα παλευε να φυγει χαχαχα .Καλο σημαδι !!! 

αυτο που συνεβη χτες , αν και ημουν μακρια απο τη γειτονια μου , δεν πρεπει να εχει ξαναγινει .... η βεραντα μου γεματη χωματα και φυλλα .... ο χωρος με τα πουλια απο μπροστα που εχω μονο σιτα και οχι σκιαστρο (θα μπει αμεσα μουσκεμα και καποιες ταιστρες με υγρους σπορους .. το περιμενα και ανεβηκα πανω πριν καν πιο καφε να τους αλλαξω , γιατι χτες ηταν βραδυ και κουρνιασμενα και δεν μπορουσα να κανω κατι )

----------


## antoninio

> αυτο που συνεβη χτες , αν και ημουν μακρια απο τη γειτονια μου , δεν πρεπει να εχει ξαναγινει .... η βεραντα μου γεματη χωματα και φυλλα .... ο χωρος με τα πουλια απο μπροστα που εχω μονο σιτα και οχι σκιαστρo


 καλα το χθεσινο δεν υπηρχε πουθενα στα χρονια που θυμαμαι..σπασαν λουλουδια τεντες..δεντρα..πλυμμυρες..α  πο το μπαλκονι ειχα μεγαλη θεα του κακου....

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη εφτασα μεσω μετρο , λιγα λεπτα αφου σταματησε ο καιρος προς την περιοχη σου σχετικα κοντα ( πηγα κοντα στον Ευαγγελισμο )  . Η κατασταση στους δρομους ηταν πολυ πιο ηπια απο οτι ειδα στο Περιστερι .Σκεψου τι εγινε εδω . Τωρα σκεφτηκα οτι και ο Ανδρεας ο amastro τα εχει εξω , που ειναι συνορα προς πετρουπολη ... ευχομαι να την εβγαλε καθαρη .Ο τοιχος του εχει πλατη σχετικα απο εκει που ερχοταν ο καιρος

----------


## Soulaki

> πριν δευτερολεπτα που τον ειδα , ειναι σαφως καλυτε,στεγνος πια και στο κουνημα ανοιξε τα ματακια του απο τον υπνο . Φυσικα εχω σκοτεινα και τον αφησα να ξανακοιμηθει 
> 
> γιατι τον αναφερω ως αρσενικο; μπορει να μας βγει και Λαζαρινα δευτερη ...


περαστικα , στο μικράκι σας.....το μαναρακι μου......ταλαιπωρήθηκε....

----------


## amastro

> Αντωνη εφτασα μεσω μετρο , λιγα λεπτα αφου σταματησε ο καιρος προς την περιοχη σου σχετικα κοντα ( πηγα κοντα στον Ευαγγελισμο )  . Η κατασταση στους δρομους ηταν πολυ πιο ηπια απο οτι ειδα στο Περιστερι .Σκεψου τι εγινε εδω . Τωρα σκεφτηκα οτι και ο Ανδρεας ο amastro τα εχει εξω , που ειναι συνορα προς πετρουπολη ... ευχομαι να την εβγαλε καθαρη .Ο τοιχος του εχει πλατη σχετικα απο εκει που ερχοταν ο καιρος


Ευτυχώς δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Όντως τον είχα πλάτη τον καιρό. Έχει και βάθος το μπαλκόνι, είναι και οι τέντες, τη βγάλαμε καθαρή.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Περαστικά και αγύριστα στο μικράκι Δημήτρη!! 

Εγώ μπήκα σπίτι μόλις που ξεκίνησε και πρόλαβα να τα τραβήξω πιο μέσα και να βάλω νάυλον παντού. Έγινα μούσκεμα εγώ αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν βράχηκαν τα πουλάκια! Τι ήταν και αυτό!!!

----------


## Cristina

Τώρα το είδα...Πως είναι το μικρό, καλύτερα;
Εύχομαι πήρε τις δυνάμεις του και να έγινε καλά!

----------


## jk21

ουτε φαινεται τι περασε ... χοροπηδα στα κλαδια , κρεμιεται στα καγκελα ....  ειλικρινα παιδια οταν το πηρα στα χερια μου δεν περιμενα την εξελιξη .... ενα μουσκεμενο εντελως πλασμα , κρυο , με κλειστα ματια ,που απλα εβλεπες να τελειωνει ....  Μεγαλο πραγμα η παροχη ενεργειας στα πουλια !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευτυχώς όλα πήγαν καλά!!!  :Happy: 
Είναι και κουκλάκι!!! Βάλε μας καμία φωτογραφία να το καμαρώσουμε βρε Δημήτρη!!!!

----------


## jk21

Σημερα προσεξα οτι μαυριζει ενα δαχτυλακι του .Το ειχε χτυπησει μαλλον στη σχαρα ή καπου αλλου στην προσπαθεια του να γλυτωσει .Εχει εμφανως ταλαιπωρημενο φτερωμα αλλα θα φτιαξει σιγα σιγα .Απο διαθεση ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## Efthimis98

Λογικό, δεν πέρασε και λίγα η ψυχούλα μου!!! Φτάνει που είναι ζωντανό και χαίρει άκρας υγείας... το φτέρωμα μετά την πρώτη πτερόρροια είμαι σίγουρος πως με τα μαντζούνια που δίνεις θα λάμπει!!!  :winky:

----------


## Soulaki

Και το σκεφτομουνα, τι να έγινε αυτο το μικράκι.....μπράβο του, να ειναι γερό εύχομαι...πάντα.

----------


## jk21

Δυστυχως το πουλακι δεν τα καταφερε .Το βρηκα νεκρο , με τα δυο δαχτυλα να εχουν χαθει απο τη μεση και κατω και στο ποδι να υπαρχει οιδημα στην πατουσα .... υπηρξε επιμολυνση .Δυστυχως ελλειψα και δε του δοθηκε η σωστη αγωγη ... αν το επαιρνα μαζι μου δεν θα μπορουσα να το ταισω γιατι ηταν πια μεγαλο για να αποδεχθει να ταιστει απο ανθρωπο ... αλλα και πισω τα πραγματα δεν πηγαν καλα&nbsp;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πολύ Δημήτρη...

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πολυ κριμα το πουλακι.

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα, έδωσε μεγάλο αγώνα!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## antoninio

..καλησπερα Δημητρη..μια χαρα και στα καναρινακια σου..βαλε καμια φωτο και απο την κλουβα πτησης που ειναι ολα μαζι,να θαυμασουμε..

----------


## jk21

Η κιτρινοκανελλι ζεσταινει το ενα απο τα δυο καρδερινακια που εριξε κατω η μαμα τους , στον πανω οροφο της 90αρας . Εχει μαζι της το ταιρι της και τα αλλα 4 κλαρωμενα καρδερινακια 



και το μικρουλι καρδερινακι



Στιγμιοτυπα απο τον κατω οροφο 













το θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο 




με ενα απο τα λευκα 


στην μπλε 60αρα που εχει αλλαξει πια προσανατολισμο , τα δυο μικρα της γκρι (μπορει και της κιτρινοκανελλι γιατι ειχα βαλει αυγα ,αλλα ειχαν βγει νωρις και ειναι μαλλον της γκρι αν θυμαμαι )



η λευκη 60αρα αδειασε σημερα ... το ζευγαρι δοθηκε δωρο οπως ειναι αχωριστο , στον παλιο μαθητη μου και μελος μας 

*antreasR7*με ενημερωση και των ανθρωπων που μου εχουν χαρισει αυτα τα δυο πουλακια .Ο Δημητρης μαλιστα γνωριζει τον Ανδρεα απο παλια 

Σιγα σιγα τα μικρα εκτος του γκρι-μπεζ που θα κρατησω (silver μας το ειχε πει ο Γιαννης ο johnakos32 ) ολα τα αλλα θα πανε σε ατομα που ηδη εχω κανονισει και 3 πουλακια θα ειναι εκτος φορουμ 2 σε πρωτο ξαδερφο της συζυγου και 1 σε μια κυρια ενος μαρκετ που οποτε εχω χρειαστει μου δινε σουπιοκοκκαλα ( δουλευει στο ιχθυοπωλειο )

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωωωω σπέσιαλ φωτορεπορτάζ ! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !  :Embarrassment:  
ΌΛα γερά να είναι και με το καλό να πάνε σε καλά χέρια ! 
Καλή συνέχεια με τα μικρά στη φωλιά και άντε και του χρόνου με καλό !  :Anim 25:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Kαι του χρόνου!!!
Καλή δύναμη στη μανούλα που συνεχίζει απτόητη να φροντίζει στα μικράκι.

----------


## jk21

Στα λευκα ειναι ευδιακριτη η καταχρηση .... λουτεινης χαχαχα

----------


## Soulaki

Πανέμορφα τα πουλακια σας...και του χρόνου να είστε και εσεις, και αυτα καλα, να βλέπουμε ομορφα φατσάκια...

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημητρη τα καναρινακια σου ειναι ολα πανεμορφα!!! 
Μπραβο στους γονεις!!!

Απλα δε βλεπω σκουφακια, τα λατρευω!!!  :Happy: 


Στάλθηκε από το ICE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω γονεις σκουφατους πια Ευθυμη και ισως δεν υπαρχουν και φορεις αναμεσα στους γεννητορες

----------


## Efthimis98

Κριμα. Τα σκουφατα ηταν απο τα πουλακια σου που πραγματικα λατρευα. Η μεταλλαξη του crest (σκουφι) ξερω οτι ειναι επικρατης, δηλαδη πρεπει να υπαρχει στο φαινοτυπο του γονιου για να εχει πιθανοτητα να περασει στα μικρα. 

Οπως και να εχει, πολυ ομορφα ειναι ολα τους!!!!  :winky:   :Happy: 


Στάλθηκε από το ICE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν αποφασισεις να σου δωσω καποια στιγμη και ενα καναρινακι ,  θα κανονισουμε να ειναι καποιο σκουφατο παιδακι του Paco  . O Γιωργος ο Ασωτος ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν ερθει η στιγμη , θα χαρει πολυ για αυτο , αρκει να εχει τοτε καποιον απογονο του . Ο Paco ειναι αιμα απο δικα μου πουλακια αν θυμασαι

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη για ολες της φορες που μου εχεις προτεινει να υιοθετησω καποιο απο τα πουλακια σου!!!  :Happy:  Θα τα πουμε λιγο πιο ιδιωτικα, σου εστειλα αναφορα για να διαβασεις ολα οσα θελω να σου πω! 

Ευχαριστω και παλι!!!

Στάλθηκε από το ICE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το μοναδικο πουλακι που θα κρατησω απο φετος 



εχουν μεινει αλλα δυο πρασινωπα που θα πανε συντομα σε Αριαδνη  και Νικο ndls  , μαλλον σε καφεδακι που θα διοργανωσουμε συντομα

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καλα εε ειναι πανεμορφο.Να το χαιρεστε κυριε Δημητρη.

----------


## Efthimis98

Το συγκεκριμένο καναρινάκι έχει πανέμορφο χρώμα!!!  :Happy: 
Έχω ήδη αγωνία να δω τι μωράκια θα σου χαρίσει του χρόνου χαχαχα!!!

Να το χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

> το μοναδικο πουλακι που θα κρατησω απο φετος 
> 
> 
> 
> εχουν μεινει αλλα δυο πρασινωπα που θα πανε συντομα σε Αριαδνη  και Νικο ndls  , μαλλον σε καφεδακι που θα διοργανωσουμε συντομα



Κουκλιά τα πουλιά σου Δημήτρη! Αυτό ειδικά φαίνεται να είναι πολύ ξεχωριστό

----------


## jk21

Μπεζ και γκρι μαζι .... οπως εξαρχης μου φαινοτανε .Δεν ειναι καθαρο γκρι

----------


## Andromeda

απιθανο πουλακι, να το χαιρεσαι

----------


## johnakos32

Το σιλβερ θα κρατησεις ε ;;; Στο ειχα πει οτι δεν ειναι μπλου  ακριβως  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Ναι θελω να κρατησω θηλυκο και ειτε γιατι ξεχωριζε απο το στησιμο του ειτε γιατι μαλλον ηταν το πιο σιγουρο λογω του κανελλι που κουβαλα ειτε γιατι ειναι πανεμορφο , αποφασισα εξ αρχης να κρατησω αυτο . Θα μπει εκτος εκτακτου για ζευγαρωμα του χρονου ,  στην 90αρα μαζι με τον 92αρη και το θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο (και δυο φωλιες )

----------


## jk21

Θηλυκο ; Κανει ενα σαλιαρισμα , ισως και οχι μονο ... φουλ !  Να τον χαιρομαι τον κυριο μαλλον ...

----------

